# Cecil Getting Solid (journal)



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok so this is my journal.

I am 19, 171lbs(77.5kg,12.3stne) and 5'10

i have been traning for about 15months, seriously for about 8months.

i am hoping to compete in the bnbf next year.

i am currently bulking.

i train 4 days a week:

Mon-Chest,Tricep

Tues-Legs,Abs

Wed-Rest

Thurs-Back,Bicep

Fri-Shoulders,Calves

Sat/Sun-Rest

(will put up what i do each day as i do it because i always change it around.)

Diet:

6.30- 10g Glutamine,5g BCAA,4g Fish Oils

7.00- 5 Eggs (scrammbled),Full bowl of Wheatabix,Multivitamin,500ml grape juice

10.30- 50g Whey,5g BCAA,50g Oats

13.00- 250g Chicken,150g Rice,Veg,BBQ sause

17.00- 250g Chicken sandwitch with lettice,10g Glutamine,4g Fish oils

17.15- Animal M Stak,BSD Realoaded

17.35- 3g CEE

18.00-19.00- Train

19.01- PWO- 50g Whey,75g Vitargo,10g Glutamine,5g BCAA,3g CEE,2g Fish oils

20.00- 250g Lean mince,150g Rice,4 Roast potatoes,Veg,1 Tin chopped tomatoes,trib

22.30- 50g Whey,10g Glutamine,2Tbl peanut butter,4g Fish oils,zma,multivitamin

I have one cheat meal every 2weeks. And i am T-Total at the moment, and am natty.

I think that is all. anything i have missed just ask and will be happy to answer.

Pics up on page 4,5,14,21 and 38

:thumb:


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Weres your raw eggs? LoL.

Good luck with your journal


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

nemises_gendo said:


> Weres your raw eggs? LoL.
> 
> Good luck with your journal


i have them in the morning if i dont have time to cook them

and cheers bro


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello Cecil,i take it you're lean bulking?

I'd spread the fish oils a bit more,2g with each meal,the banana with breakfast and repleace the whey(before bed) with cottage cheese or casein.

Also not sure the roast tatties are needed? up the rice if need be and maybe up the cheat to once a week rather than every two- it'll keep ya sane!

Best of luck mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

dc55 said:


> diet looks good.
> 
> Training wise. I noticed your doing tri's on Thursday then shoulders on Friday!!! Your tri's will be fried on Friday, therefore hindering your strength on shoulders.
> 
> *Stick to chest/tri and back/bi*.....IMO


i used to do this but now changed it around, and feels alot better and works more ime


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ParaManiac said:


> Hello Cecil,i take it you're lean bulking?
> 
> I'd spread the fish oils a bit more,2g with each meal,the banana with breakfast and repleace the whey(before bed) with cottage cheese or casein.
> 
> ...


why do you say spread out the fish oils? and why do you say about the whey at night?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> why do you say spread out the fish oils? and why do you say about the whey at night?


Can't comment about the fish oils as I space mine out anyway - 40 caps in one go would kill me - but whey is a fast-acting protein and so will be absorbed really quickly. Casein is better for bedtime, as it digests a lot slower.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Good luck matie!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

k cheers DMCC have to order some more supps this week so will get some


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Fish oils will increase insulin sensitivity so will be of benefit when eating as,along with complex carbs/efa's/lean proteins,they will contribute to maintaining steady blood sugar levels


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Can't comment about the fish oils as I space mine out anyway - 40 caps in one go would kill me - but whey is a fast-acting protein and so will be absorbed really quickly. Casein is better for bedtime, as it digests a lot slower.


Plus whey is insulogenic creating an unwanted spike before bed.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ParaManiac said:


> Fish oils will increase insulin sensitivity so will be of benefit when eating as,along with complex carbs/efa's/lean proteins,they will contribute to maintaining steady blood sugar levels


alright cheers bro will do that. :thumb:


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> Ok so this is my journal.
> 
> 20.00- 200g Lean mince,125g Rice,4 Roast potatoes,Veg,1 Tin chopped tomatoes


With the mince steak would be better unless you know where it has come from. Most mince but not all is made from the left overs head balls ect if you know what i mean. Have mince but try to go for steak minced.


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

i walways go for cottege cheese at night... tried that casien and it was like glue.....


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

MyProtein milk protein is ace, it's like casein and mixes without a shaker.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

dmcc said:


> MyProtein milk protein is ace, it's like casein and mixes without a shaker.


i use this also tastes ok nice and cheap too

will be following this thread closely me thinks


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

thanks everyone will post up my training and some pics thomorow evening


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> thanks everyone will post up my training and some pics thomorow evening


good stuff mate.

i should really start one of these. too fat to post pics though lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

andy51086 said:


> good stuff mate.
> 
> i should really start one of these. too fat to post pics though lol


yeah iv been wanting to start one for ages but couldnt be asked to get round to it to be honest.

and it dont matter mate no ones going to judge, just give you advice. i mean im quite skinny as you will see tomorrow.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ok so i got the day off today, so will be training early at 2.30 because it is less busy.

i will just change around a couple of meals in my diet to suit.

got chest and bicep today. will write up what i did when i get back


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Good look mate, ive just changed my routine a while back to the same as yours an it feels a lot more benifical to what i was doing previous, will be keeping an eye on your thread


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

bravo9 said:


> Good look mate, ive just changed my routine a while back to the same as yours an it feels a lot more benifical to what i was doing previous, will be keeping an eye on your thread


yeah i have toyed about with different routines and found this is the best one.

cheers bro


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

hey mate good luck with your journal :thumbup1: ....I see you don't use creatine...any reason?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> hey mate good luck with your journal :thumbup1: ....I see you don't use creatine...any reason?


I do use creatine mate, thats what CEE is


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

hey i look forward to the read.

seems you've got everything in place and your good to go!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

robisco11 said:


> hey i look forward to the read.
> 
> seems you've got everything in place and your good to go!


cheers mate. your the one that got me first started with the diet bro:thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

is the weight going on then? i presume it is?

you giving yourself a good year of bulking or have you got a specific time your bulking till? get the pictures up, if i remember from your old avvi your very lean naturally arent you?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

robisco11 said:


> is the weight going on then? i presume it is?
> 
> you giving yourself a good year of bulking or have you got a specific time your bulking till? get the pictures up, if i remember from your old avvi your very lean naturally arent you?


yeah mate weights going up and up. yeah im going to be bulking for about a year so i can cut down for a show in june 2010.

and yeah i am naturaly lean. started off at 9.13stne in feb 2008 when i first started training


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> yeah mate weights goign up and up. yeah im oing to be bulking for about a year so i can cut down for a show in june.
> 
> and yeah i am naturaly lean. started off at 9.13stne in feb 2008 when i first started training


cool, always good to have aims like that to keep you focused. You going to do a diet before your pre-contest one to see how you react and fine tune things? or are you just going to do the pre contest one without the experience and see how you go? cracking weight gain so far, keep it up!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

robisco11 said:


> cool, always good to have aims like that to keep you focused. *You going to do a diet before your pre-contest one to see how you react and fine tune things? or are you just going to do the pre contest one without the experience and see how you go?* cracking weight gain so far, keep it up!!


didnt think about this..ermm

i think i might start it maybe two weeks early so i can just change it as it goes. good idea?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> I do use creatine mate, thats what CEE is


oh yeah...going blind in my old age


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> oh yeah...going blind in my old age


haha il let you off because one of the is real small


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

so when you do a comp are you gonna enter natural or are you planning a cycle...also do u take any test boosters...although at 19 u probably dont need em


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> didnt think about this..ermm
> 
> i think i might start it maybe two weeks early so i can just change it as it goes. good idea?


i just know that some people usually diet 'pre diet' to see how they react, at what speed they lose weight, how much cardio they need etc etc so that when they come to thier actual pre contest diet their not going into it blind, and they have a general idea of what they can/cant afford to do. Its just an idea. Im sure theres some people on here that could advise you as to the best approach. It may be a case of doing what you had planned, start your diet a decent amount of time out and use your first contest as an experience. As i said, just ask around, its only one way of going about it.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> *so when you do a comp are you gonna enter natural or are you planning a cycle...also do u take any test boosters...although at 19 u probably dont need em *





robisco11 said:


> i just know that some people usually diet 'pre diet' to see how they react, at what speed they lose weight, how much cardio they need etc etc so that when they come to thier actual pre contest diet their not going into it blind, and they have a general idea of what they can/cant afford to do. Its just an idea. Im sure theres some people on here that could advise you as to the best approach. It may be a case of doing what you had planned, start your diet a decent amount of time out and use your first contest as an experience. As i said, just ask around, its only one way of going about it.


*yeah im going to enter natty and nah i dont use any test bosters or anything.*

*
*

*
*alright yeah i will read/ask about and see what people recomend. thanks alot for all the help rob


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

dc55 said:


> If i was you i would bulk for 4 months and see what you body fat is like. If your still quite lean then i'd carry on bulking for 5 months. Then spend 3months cutting.
> 
> There is no point in getting too fat, as it will just be extra hard.
> 
> ...


yeah sounds good mate. i dont think i will put on alot of fat as im naturally about 9%bf


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

k so i done chest and bicep today.

couldnt really do alot beacuse my shoulder was really hurting so i done:

incline db bench 4x8

peck deck 4x10

chest press machine 3x10

standing db curls 4x10(each arm)

preacher curls 3x10

thats all i did. i know its not a good start to my journal but couldnt do any more!


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> k so i done chest and bicep today.
> 
> couldnt really do alot beacuse my shoulder was really hurting so i done:
> 
> ...


its better than nothing though


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> my shoulder was really hurting


Is it a training injury?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

andy51086 said:


> its better than nothing though


Hmmm,not necessarily


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ParaManiac said:


> Is it a training injury?


yeah it is mate http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shoulders/57989-physio-tomorow.html


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> k so i done chest and bicep today.
> 
> couldnt really do alot beacuse my shoulder was really hurting so i done:
> 
> ...


3 exercises is all i do for chest usually

seems a fine workout to me

how heavy did you go?


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Hmmm,not necessarily


could you explain a bit more?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

andy51086 said:


> could you explain a bit more?


it could have aggrevated it more, when resting would have been the best option i would think/?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> it could have aggrevated it more, when resting would have been the best option i would think/?


Exactamundo! 

What are you currently doing to address the problem Cecil?


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> it could have aggrevated it more, when resting would have been the best option i would think/?


fair point mate


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

Good luck mate.

Did you get the chance to check out mecca or tnt?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ParaManiac said:


> Exactamundo!
> 
> What are you currently doing to address the problem Cecil?


i have been going to physio but my funds have ran out! so nothing at the moment. just trying to rest it. but still trying to train. sometimes feels fine but others it just hurts


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

KINGKONG24 said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> Did you get the chance to check out mecca or tnt?


i have been down TNT but didnt like it. and havent been mecca yet might go down tomorrow achully.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> i have been going to physio but my funds have ran out! so nothing at the moment. just trying to rest it. but still trying to train. sometimes feels fine but others it just hurts


Are you using ice as we speak?

Have you tried any joint/tendon supps?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ParaManiac said:


> Are you using ice as we speak?
> 
> Have you tried any joint/tendon supps?


i sometimes use icepacks but because it is just trapped muscles in my shoulder joint i dont think rest will help too much


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

I've got a bit of a bad shoulder mate and i find if i do a push/pull movement on the same day it tends to aggravate it a lot more than just sticking to either push or pull.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

DNC said:


> I've got a bit of a bad shoulder mate and i find if i do a push/pull movement on the same day it tends to aggravate it a lot more than just sticking to either push or pull.


This may be good advice.

Personally,in your position,i would only be performing one "push" session a week ie. combine Chest and shoulders.

Perform prehab/rehab RC exercises and,on "pull" day,plenty of rowing movements as imbalance may be an issue.

Definitely continue with the ice treatment along with self massage of area(until you can get back to physio),even NSAID's in the acute stage.

Consider supplementing fish oils/cissus/glucosamine and msm


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ParaManiac said:


> This may be good advice.
> 
> Personally,in your position,i would only be performing one "push" session a week ie. combine Chest and shoulders.
> 
> ...


yeah k i might change my routine to push/pull and legs. and see how it goes for a bit


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> i have been down TNT but didnt like it. and havent been mecca yet might go down tomorrow achully.


Fair enough its a bit small.....mecca is bigger


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

KINGKONG24 said:


> Fair enough its a bit small.....mecca is bigger


yeah if the weather is alright tomorrow, i will ride down there and have a look


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ok so here are a few pics of me, excuse the [email protected] blame my mum!

tell me what you think please.

:thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i am going to train at 2.30 again tomorrow due to me having the day off again!

got legs so will write up routine when i get back. going to try for a new pb on squats


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> yeah iv been wanting to start one for ages but couldnt be *asked* to get round to it to be honest.
> 
> and it dont matter mate no ones going to judge, just give you advice. i mean im quite skinny as you will see tomorrow.


Will be following closely 

:bounce: !


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

heavyweight said:


> Will be following closely
> 
> :bounce: !


cheers mate. and why have you highlighted *asked?*


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> cheers mate. and why have you highlighted *asked?*


Well done for starting this? :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

heavyweight said:


> Well done for starting this? :tongue:


oh thanks yeah took me a while wanted to do one strait from the start.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey mate....good to see you've put pics up....looking good...realy coming on well, you have made massive gains considering you were only 9.13 stone just over a year ago...I could live without the chest hair though...get a razor :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> Hey mate....good to see you've put pics up....looking good...realy coming on well, you have made massive gains considering you were only 9.13 stone just over a year ago...I could live without the chest hair though...get a razor :thumb:


cheers man yeah after seeing these pics im a quite happy with my back (as i cant normally see it!) and haha i used to shave it but it dont really bother me much so i just leave it now


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

a few more pics from today

my chest is quite flat at the moment due to not being able to train it properly beacause of my shoulder


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

as said above mate looking good. chest looks ok better than mine


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

yeh very good base to get going mate.

nice shape and very lean, should do well if you keep it up!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers guys.

just got back from my leg workout.

i done:

deep squat 4x10 (did a 5th set of just 5reps because i wanted to try 120kg and managed it. new PB on deep)

lunges 3x10 (each leg)

leg extension 4x12

SLDL 4x10

lying leg curl 4x10

feel completly knackered now!

but pleased about the squats


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

fantastic work on the PB's!

good workout there, do you train alone?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

robisco11 said:


> fantastic work on the PB's!
> 
> good workout there, do you train alone?


most of the time yeah. but when i go in the day times i go with VXR-Lovley (my bro)

whys that?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> most of the time yeah. but when i go in the day times i go with VXR-Lovley (my bro)
> 
> whys that?


i was just wondering as iv never asked. I trained alone for a while, its hard work sometimes isnt it, keeping the motivation up and challenging yourself. I used to find myself just going through the motions. How olds your bro?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

robisco11 said:


> i was just wondering as iv never asked. I trained alone for a while, its hard work sometimes isnt it, keeping the motivation up and challenging yourself. I used to find myself just going through the motions. How olds your bro?


na i perfer training alone. less distractions and dont have to wait for them to do their sets etc.

and oh he ent my achual brother lol just a good mate and hes 17 but has been training two and a half years


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i was talking to my mate to day and was thinking about changing the tricep and calves around so i do calves with back and tricep with shoulders. because back and tricep is quite a long session

Mon-chest,bicep

Tues-Legs,Abs

Wed-Rest

Thurs-Back,tricep

Fri-Shoulders,Calves

Sat/Sun-Rest

do you think this would bennifit?


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey solid, just seen your journal, i must have missed it. I'll be keeping an eye on it  Looking at the programme above, i'd swap bicep with tri's. As your tri's will still need the recovery time before you train shoulders.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jungle said:


> Hey solid, just seen your journal, i must have missed it. I'll be keeping an eye on it  Looking at the programme above, i'd swap bicep with tri's. As your tri's will still need the recovery time before you train shoulders.


yeah cheers.

and i used to do it that way but find it much more effective this way around. cheers for the input though mate:thumbup1:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> because back and tricep is quite a long session


 Why,what are you doing?


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

So are you planning to stay natty? what are your goals? sorry if you've already stated


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ParaManiac said:


> Why,what are you doing?


well normally 3 or 4 sets on back and the same on tricep so about 8 sets.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jungle said:


> So are you planning to stay natty? what are your goals? sorry if you've already stated


lol yeah i have but dont worry.

ermm i am aiming towards a bnbf comp in june 2010, and will stay natty for that.

and am thinking about starting a corse after. Then carry on competeing non natty.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> well normally 3 or 4 sets on back and the same on tricep so about 8 sets.


Deads,Rows,Chins,Skull crushers,pressdowns - job done

However,as others,i prefer push and pull days


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ParaManiac said:


> Deads,Rows,Chins,Skull crushers,pressdowns - job done
> 
> However,as others,i prefer push and pull days


yeah when you put it like that. i might keep them then. see how it goes thursday


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> lol yeah i have but dont worry.
> 
> ermm i am aiming towards a bnbf comp in june 2010, and will stay natty for that.
> 
> and am thinking about starting a corse after. Then carry on competeing non natty.


Good stuff, I look forward to seeing your progress :thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> Deads,Rows,Chins,Skull crushers,pressdowns - job done
> 
> best combo!
> 
> i stick to them every workout!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> I'm creating a monster! :whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> get rid of those faces you sarcy cnut!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> :tongue: lowest form apparently!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ParaManiac said:


> Deads,Rows,Chins,Skull crushers,pressdowns - job done


just one change i will change the chins to lat pulldown as i find they work much better for me.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

ParaManiac said:


> I want to be your monster :confused1:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> just one change i will change the chins to lat pulldown as i find they work much better for me.


Your choice,i wouldn't,i put my back development predominantly down to this exercise .


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

heavyweight said:


> Form an orderly queue


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ParaManiac said:


> Your choice,i wouldn't,i put my back development predominantly down to this exercise .


yeah well i used to do pull downs, then i switched to chins and they didnt work as well, so i gone back to pull downs.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

ParaManiac said:


> No. And solid do your chins like the good little boy u are:lol: Cant u do em or sumthin? Have u no weighted pullup machine in gym?


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> yeah well i used to do pull downs, then i switched to chins and they didnt work as well, so i gone back to pull downs.


Forgot weighted pull downs mate u need weighted pullups :lol: :lol: :lol: Come on mate bnbf:confused1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

heavyweight said:


> i dont need a weighted thing. i can do about 25 bw achully.
> 
> but just find pulldowns hit my lats better


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

haha god just let the guy do his pulldowns :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

robisco11 said:


> haha god just let the guy do his pulldowns :tongue:


THANKYOU ROBISCO!!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> AAaaaachooooo:lol: Your right they do though:laugh:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

heavyweight said:


> Forgot weighted pull downs mate u need weighted pullups :lol: :lol: :lol: *Come on mate bnbf:confused1:*


what wrong with BNBF?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> what wrong with BNBF?


absolutely nothing from what iv seen/heard

i think heavyweights out to annoy you tonight somehow... :tongue:


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> what wrong with BNBF?


Mate i was saying u gotta work harder :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

heavyweight said:


> Mate i was saying u gotta work harder :lol:


kk well its a start ennit. like i said before am concidering gear after my 1st comp


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

heavyweight said:


> Mate i was saying u gotta work harder :lol:


i dont get it?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

robisco11 said:


> i dont get it?


x2

but thought i would just amuse him


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> x2
> 
> but thought i would just amuse him


 :whistling: How sweet!


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

well done on the squats mate.

setting pb are good for motivation


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

andy51086 said:


> well done on the squats mate.
> 
> setting pb are good for motivation


yeah i know it ent alot but was quite hard for me. used to just do box squats.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

it doesnt matter if its a lot or not its an achievement.

i dont get why guys say "i no my chest or arms aint that big but"

or "my lifting stats are poor"

who gives a fcuk as long as you are happy with what you lift/look like

ps. this wasnt a dig at you


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

andy51086 said:


> it doesnt matter if its a lot or not its an achievement.
> 
> i dont get why guys say "*i no my* *chest* or arms *aint that big but*"
> 
> ...


lol thats thats alright mate


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

good good some people can be very defensive like me :laugh:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

andy51086 said:


> good good some people can be very defensive like me :laugh:


lol i wont take the p:ss out of you much from now on then bro


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> lol i wont take the p:ss out of you much from now on then bro


taking the p!ss is fine mate we all love some banter.

your lifts are sh!t tbh i was only being nice earlier to make you feel good :laugh:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

andy51086 said:


> taking the p!ss is fine mate we all love some banter.
> 
> your lifts are sh!t tbh i was only being nice earlier to make you feel good :laugh:


 :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

andy51086 said:


> taking the p!ss is fine mate we all love some banter.
> 
> your lifts are sh!t tbh i was only being nice earlier to make you feel good :laugh:


haha

**** on his parade why dont you...

i dont like all this honesty rubbish......


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

he cries like a poof too


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

andy51086 said:


> he cries like a poof too


 :crying: no (sniffle) i (sniffle) dont (sniffle) :crying:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i have the day off work again today and its my rest day, so im going to go and check out another gym today been told its a good hardcore one. not like fitness first were i am at the moment!

hopefully should be good


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> i have the day off work again today and its my rest day, so im going to go and check out another gym today been told its a good hardcore one. not like fitness first were i am at the moment!
> 
> hopefully should be good


just got back from looking at this gym (The muscle Zone, Reading) its excactly what i wanted, reminded me alot of metroflex. it was in a lock up/garage. so im going to give my notice into fitness first tomorrow and then go down there, finnaly a good gym in Reading:thumb:

PS. thankyou KINGKONG24 for telling me about it.reps


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

cool...sounds like a proper spit and sawdust type place...should get you motivated :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> cool...sounds like a proper spit and sawdust type place...should get you motivated :thumb:


yeah it is mate, thats just what i wanted. just got to give a months notice at my old gym :sad:


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

are you ever at work cecil?

i want your job


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

andy51086 said:


> are you ever at work cecil?
> 
> i want your job


haha yeah mate im a plasterer but ent got alot of work at the moment! but managed to get some work for tomorrow and friday so thats alright.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> cheers guys.
> 
> just got back from my leg workout.
> 
> ...


Spotter was lifting half the weight on squats.

I should know, t'was me.

Lol jokes mate you could have still gone higher i reckon.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ok so didnt manage to get on yeasturday.

but went down to that new gym with my step brother, trained back and tricep.

supported t-bar row 4x10

lat pull down 4x10

low cabble row 3x10

skull crushers 4x10

rope pressdown 3x10

dips 3x10

(my step brother didnt want to do deadlift)

went ok.

and Gainer im not too sure yet both are just as far from my house. are you going in the central one? i might join you.


----------



## breamking (Mar 22, 2009)

looking great solid buddy keep it up


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

so shoulders and calves today.

standing military press (behind head) 4x10

db lateral raise 4x10

db rear lateral raise 4x10

bb shrugs 3x10

seated calf raise 3x10

calf press (leg press) 3x10

went down that new gym again.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Gainer said:


> Yup will be doing the central. Slowly getting sick of eating so much at the moment though! I miss feeling hungry! Your training looks pretty good too buddy. What do you weigh now and what do you wanna weigh?


k will probs see you there then bro.

and yeah me too.

erm i havent weighted myself since i started this journal at 12.3, i would guess about 12.4maybe.5 and i want to get up to 13 before i start cutting, what about you mate?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i havent been on in a few days because i have been up visiting my sister in Sheffield and have just got back so will not be training today, so will be changing my routine to

Tues- chest,bi

Wed- legs,abs

etc.....

so just having monday sat and sun off this week.

also went out for a few meals up there so have eaten quite a bit of [email protected]


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> i havent been on in a few days because i have been up visiting my sister in Sheffield and have just got back so will not be training today, so will be changing my routine to
> 
> Tues- chest,bi
> 
> ...


Have your abs gone in to hiding mate?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

heavyweight said:


> Have your abs gone in to hiding mate?


haha na mate they are still fully on show 

i dont think i have put on anyweight at all!


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> haha na mate they are still fully on show
> 
> i dont think i have put on anyweight at all!


This is cos you ride fat birds and that sh!t will take it out of you for sure.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

heavyweight said:


> This is cos you ride fat birds and that sh!t will take it out of you for sure.


haha yeah thats my secret mate. best cardio you can do


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> haha yeah thats my secret mate. best cardio you can do


Ive just thought of a blood y amazing thread, 'what persitions hit what muscles' thats dang yeah


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

heavyweight said:


> Ive just thought of a blood y amazing thread, 'what persitions hit what muscles' thats dang yeah


make it mate in adults lounge


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> make it mate in adults lounge


OMG did u just see the babes on britains got talent?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

heavyweight said:


> OMG did u just see the babes on britains got talent?


yeah i know!

:clap: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :clap:


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> yeah i know!
> 
> :clap: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :clap:


Mate you dont know... I would aaaarrrrgh im fukin horny, the bloody sun was intense yesterday???


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

heavyweight said:


> Mate you dont know... I would aaaarrrrgh im fukin horny, the bloody sun was intense yesterday???


haha yeah i know i was up sheffield and was playing football in bertanikal gardens and had to take my tshirt off! got a few nice glances over.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> haha yeah i know i was up sheffield and was playing football in bertanikal gardens and had to take my tshirt off! got a few nice glances over.


U know they didnt appreciate as much as we do right?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

heavyweight said:


> U know they didnt appreciate *you* as much as we do right?


yeah i know, ent you sweet! :laugh:

*?*


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> yeah i know, ent you sweet! :laugh:
> 
> *?*


What U sayin cecil ? :laugh:

 ?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

heavyweight said:


> What U sayin cecil ? :laugh:
> 
> ?


nothing:whistling:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

right just got back from the gym done chest and bicep.

db incline bench 4x10 (tryed bb but hurt my shoulder)

db flyes 4x10

peck deck 3x10

(got rid of the handles on the cable machine due to health and saftey!!)

EZ bar curl 4x10 (last set new pb 55kg 5reps)

db concentration curls 4x10 (last set another pb 25kg each arm)

strait bar cable curl 3x10

got a real good pump on my bicep today an extra inch on unpumped!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

bloody hell~!!

between heavy and cecil flirting continuously this journals losing its pretige!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

robisco11 said:


> bloody hell~!!
> 
> between heavy and cecil flirting continuously this journals losing its pretige!!


what?

:confused1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

heavyweight said:


> U know they didnt appreciate as much as we do right?





solidcecil said:


> yeah i know, ent you sweet! :laugh:
> 
> :whistling:


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Cecil did you find the bread????


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

The Project said:


> Cecil did you find the bread????


na i looked in tesco and they didnt have it so going to go look in savacentre next week


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

robisco11 said:


> haha ok ok you got a point :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> i will say no more on the matter
> 
> hows the training going anyway?.. oh and the diet, you still focussed?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

robisco11 said:


> yeah trainings going alright just my shoulder keeps playing up still, but handed in my notice at fitness first today so start my new gym full time in july.
> 
> and yeah diets still great cheers man


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> bloody hell~!!
> 
> between heavy and cecil flirting continuously this journals losing its pretige!!


Ahem coughty cough, whats up Biscuit Boy :laugh::laugh: :lol: :ban:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

heavyweight said:


> Ahem coughty cough, whats up Biscuit Boy :laugh::laugh: :lol: :ban:


i still dont get it?


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> I need to do this with LA fitness they take the fookin p!ss hard!!! My college has a neeeat gym racks an all..yeah even goes up to like 40kg dumbs so im sweet for september onwards, Where u from geeza?


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> i still dont get it?


Wheres Reading U tranny? :cursing: Solid explain!!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

heavyweight said:


> cool im from reading and yeah this new gyms db goes up to 55 so will last me a while.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

heavyweight said:


> Wheres Reading U tranny? :cursing: Solid explain!!!


 :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

heavyweight said:


> Wheres Reading U tranny? :cursing: Solid explain!!!


reading is about 40mins away from london. were about are you?


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> reading is about 40mins away from london. were about are you?


North London


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cool not that far away then


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> cool not that far away then


Whats the highlight in Reading this summer?Any good events?Might go to my nans in Weston-Super-Mare just up the road from beach and ah whats it called... T4 on the Beach:confused1: Should be good if i go!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

heavyweight said:


> Whats the highlight in Reading this summer?Any good events?Might go to my nans in Weston-Super-Mare just up the road from beach and ah whats it called... T4 on the Beach:confused1: Should be good if i go!


well there is the reading festival. thats about it i think


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> well there is the reading festival. thats about it i think


o yeah, u bin? Its a biggen right???


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

heavyweight said:


> o yeah, u bin? Its a biggen right???


yeah i went in 2007 and it is good! and yeah its massive, radio 1 are there this year.

http://www.readingfestival.com/lineup/


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ok so done legs

smith machine squats 5x12

leg press 4x10

leg extention 3x10

SLDL 4x12

lying leg curl 4x10 (2 sets both legs, 2 sets single leg)

feels like my legs weigh a ton!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

did legs aswell today mate...in fact almost exactly what you did...except I added quite alot of calf work as they need it!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> did legs aswell today mate...in fact almost exactly what you did...except I added quite alot of calf work as they need it!


yeah i do my calves on shoulder day because if i do them after legs they are already knackered and dont get a full workout.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah thats true...I actualy train calves twice a week...on leg day and on another random day when I have time...I find they are the one area that needs that extra push and they seem to recover quickly!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Why squats on the smith? I find that more uncomfortable, and it's a completely different movement to free squats.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

well I cant speak for Cecil but I do squats on the smith as I usualy train alone, and I can lift heavier safely on the smith!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

dmcc said:


> Why squats on the smith? I find that more uncomfortable, and it's a completely different movement to free squats.


i only used the smith because the rack was being used and the two people on it had like 8sets left so i thought i would just use the smith


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ok a few things

1.

just trained early again today with my mate.

Back and tricep

deadlift 1x1,3x10 (done first set on 150kg just for 1 rep, want to get higher weights then droped it down and done 3sets of 10)

chins (bw) 4x12

single arm db row 3x10

rope pressdown 4x10

lying french press 4x10

went good my mates first time down the gym in about a year, pushed real hard which is good to see.

also i want to get over 150 on dl!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

2.

*was thinking about changing my diet slightly.*

6.30- 10g Glutamine,5g BCAA,4g Fish Oils

7.00- 4 Eggs (scrammbled),Full bowl of Wheatabix,Multivitamin

10.30- 50g Whey,5g BCAA,50g Oats,1 Bannana

13.00- 200g Chicken,125g Rice,Veg,BBQ sause

17.00- 200g Chicken sandwitch with lettice,10g Glutamine,4g Fish oils

17.15- Animal M Stak

17.35- 3g CEE

18.00-19.00- Train

19.01- PWO- 50g Whey,75g Vitargo,10g Glutamine,5g BCAA,3g CEE,2g Fish oils

20.00- 200g Lean mince,125g Rice,4 Roast potatoes,Veg,1 Tin chopped tomatoes

22.30- 50g Whey,10g Glutamine,2Tbl peanut butter,4g Fish oils

Old one-^ New one-v

6.30- 10g Glutamine,5g BCAA,4g Fish Oils

7.00- 5 Eggs (scrammbled),Full bowl of Wheatabix,Multivitamin

10.30- 50g Whey,5g BCAA,50g Oats,no bannana

13.00- 250g Chicken,150g Rice,Veg,BBQ sause

17.00- 250g Chicken sandwitch with lettice,10g Glutamine,4g Fish oils

17.15- Animal M Stak

17.35- 3g CEE

18.00-19.00- Train

19.01- PWO- 50g Whey,75g Vitargo,10g Glutamine,5g BCAA,3g CEE,oils

20.00- 250g Lean mince,150g Rice,4 Roast potatoes,Veg,1 Tin chopped tomatoes,2g fish oils

22.30- 50g Whey,10g Glutamine,2Tbl peanut butter,4g Fish oils

Changes are in RED.

i am changeing to see if i can gain more weight than before, let me know what you think


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Maybe its just me, but i always try and keep fish oil supplementation as far away from a workout as possible, as they contain anti-inflammatorys. Also, i'd have the 5g BCAA between meals, not with a Whey shake (which should already pack a decent amount of EAA/BCAA's). Lastly, save the x2 fish oil post w/o and put them with your post w/o meal.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Aggression said:


> Maybe its just me, but i always try and keep fish oil supplementation as far away from a workout as possible, as they contain anti-inflammatorys. Also, i'd have the 5g BCAA between meals, not with a Whey shake (which should already pack a decent amount of EAA/BCAA's). Lastly, save the x2 fish oil post w/o and put them with your post w/o meal.


yeah k cheers mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

What's the smallest plate you have in the gym? When I was trying to progress on deads, I added 2.5kg every week or every other week and just told myself it was the same weight. Soon enough I'd added 60kg.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

dmcc said:


> What's the smallest plate you have in the gym? When I was trying to progress on deads, I added 2.5kg every week or every other week and just told myself it was the same weight. Soon enough I'd added 60kg.


well the smallest plates are 1.25kgs (look like polos)

so might just keep adding some on cheers.

also there are a few 50kg plates at my new gym! i was lifting them off the leg press.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

so shoulders today didnt have time to do calves.

db front raises 4x10

upright row 4x8

seated db rear lat raises 4x10

shrugs 3x10 (on hammer strength bench machine)(new pb 300kg)

was good will try to get some calves in at home over the weekend.


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

just been reading through your journal mate its ace

its given me some well-needed motivation to get out there and try and bulk up myself. shows it can be done with commitment form you and support from guys on here, almost like havin a load of personal trainers helpin you.

hell, might even post a journal of my own in the future  .

keep it up bud, well done.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

0161 said:


> just been reading through your journal mate its ace
> 
> its given me some well-needed motivation to get out there and try and bulk up myself. shows it can be done with commitment form you and support from guys on here, almost like havin a load of personal trainers helpin you.
> 
> ...


thanks alot mate!

yeah just get out there and train.

yeah il look out for your journal in the future. good luck with all your training.

:beer:


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

nice one. i got 2 q's if you don't mind?

i know its only been a few weeks since you started but have u noticed any weight gain yet?

and i don't use glutamine or BCAA's at the moment either, u think they are a good idea if im just starting out, or should i just get me diet sorted proper first then add them in later?

cheers


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

(sorry fella don't mean to hijack ur thread, just realised ppl might think thats wot ive done by askin them q's?)


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

0161 said:


> nice one. i got 2 q's if you don't mind?
> 
> i know its only been a few weeks since you started but have u noticed any weight gain yet?
> 
> ...


its alright mate always like to help.

yeah i have achully been doing my diet for a few weeks beofre i started the journal and i havent weighed myself since starting the journal, will do sometime this week but i am sure i have gone up.

and if i was you i would just get a proper diet sorted then worry about supps when you need them later.


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

cheers bud lol


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

hey pretty boy...get some more pics up I need a good [email protected] :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> hey pretty boy...get some more pics up I need a good [email protected] :thumb:


haha yeah will do soon.

have you worn out those ones already?

ps. loving the new avi mate


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> haha yeah will do soon.
> 
> have you worn out those ones already?
> 
> ps. loving the new avi mate


Yeah need some new material!

But to be serious for half a second...do you think you have made any gains since you started this journal...I know it hasn't been long so probably hard to tell?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> Yeah need some new material!
> 
> But to be serious for half a second...do you think you have made any gains since you started this journal...I know it hasn't been long so probably hard to tell?


yeah well i have hit 2 or 3 pbs since starting and am sure i have gained weight:thumbup1:


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

how do u rate the animal m stak bud?

u notice much of a difference from not having it?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

0161 said:


> how do u rate the animal m stak bud?
> 
> u notice much of a difference from not having it?


i rate it very highly mate read this thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/60180-animal-m-stak.html:thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

so done chest and bi today the first good chest sesion i have had in a while.

flat db bench 4x10

wide dips 2x10+10kg, 2x10 bw

cables 4x8

ez curls 3x10,1x6(new pb 60kg)

db preacher curls 4x10

cable curls towards the head 4x8

very pleased with doing 60 on curls! :thumb:

oh and i started BSD reloaded today (tatses horrible!)


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

what u benching at the moment?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> not sure what they are called but when you stand in the middle of the cables and do curls in towards your head? 4x8 :thumb:


There called cable curls towards the head :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

0161 said:


> what u benching at the moment?


i cant do bb bench at the moment due to my shoulder injury.

but with dumbells i can do them with 40kg each hand. done with 45s before.

but before my injury i was doing 105kg on bench with barbel.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> There called cable curls towards the head :thumbup1:


cheers bro! mister know it all!


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> i cant do bb bench at the moment due to my shoulder injury.
> 
> but with dumbells i can do them with 40kg each hand. done with 45s before.
> 
> but before my injury i was doing 105kg on bench with barbel.


gr8 weight bud. wish my weight was up there with u.

i'm gettin there, just about managing 70kg at the moment! :blush:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

0161 said:


> gr8 weight bud. wish my weight was up there with u.
> 
> i'm gettin there, just about managing 70kg at the moment! :blush:


cool how long you been training for? and how old are you?

it took me quite a while to get my bech weight up but after a while it just shot up! you will get there soon


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> cool how long you been training for? and how old are you?


am 30 mate. never really been proper commited before. but when i turned 30 i thought f*** it. so ive been training about 3 months now. started my proper eating today as well.

still find it intimidating tho at the gym, so i see a personal trainer to give me confidence cos i'm not living heavy weights like the other ppl.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

0161 said:


> am 30 mate. never really been proper commited before. but when i turned 30 i thought f*** it. so ive been training about 3 months now. started my proper eating today as well.
> 
> still find it intimidating tho at the gym, so i see a personal trainer to give me confidence cos i'm not living heavy weights like the other ppl.


cool thats good after just 3months.

PTs are a waste of money in my eyes, no offence. i just think you have to experement and learn from your mistakes, but thats just me if it makes you feel more comftable then thats good.

also dont worry what other people are doing! most people at my gym lift more/look better than me. just focus on your own training


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

cheers for that.

my aim isnt to carry on with the pt, just to give me confidence and get me to a level where i'm comfortable.

and i will almost certainly post a journal up later this summer like you have. reckon thats a good way to learn about weightlifting, and peoples comments and advice are almost like having a load of PT's anyway 

anyway, this is ur thread bud, looking good so far. keep posting


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

0161 said:


> cheers for that.
> 
> my aim isnt to carry on with the pt, just to give me confidence and get me to a level where i'm comfortable.
> 
> ...


yeah you should mate, the sooner the better i kept putting starting mine off.

will be a good read.

yeah cheers mate:thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

got a pic from yesturday


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Haha shameless photo whore

Hot though baby !!!!

:blush: :blink: :clap:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey Gypsy....Hotttttttt...you actualy have made some real gains in a short time

Love the gym...sort of place I'm looking for...looks like you are on course to achieve your goal :thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

looking good matey

getting bigger and remaining lean, cant get much better than that!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> Haha shameless photo whore
> 
> Hot though baby !!!!
> 
> :blush: :blink: :clap:


oi im not a whore, there just progress pics!

cheers sweety


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

yes Ian - a real gym - not a leisure complex !!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> looking good matey
> 
> getting bigger and remaining lean, cant get much better than that!!


this is of course what I meant as opposed to the 'hot' that was posted


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jem said:


> this is of course what I meant as opposed to the 'hot' that was posted


yehh...its all the same  hot, big and lean


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> this is of course what I meant as opposed to the 'hot' that was posted


haha yeah yeah we all know you want a peice:whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

precisely

no - you're not a whore darlink - you belong to me !!! mwahahahahaha


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Jem said:


> yes Ian - a real gym - not a leisure complex !!!


Yeah yeah....bet the pedicure service at his place is rubbish!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

i hate to disrupt this 'moment' between the two of you

but Cecil, whats a rough macro breakdown of your diet

i remember seeing it a while back, but i cant remember figures.....


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> Yeah yeah....bet the pedicure service at his place is rubbish!


na its alright achully. they do it all with a machete.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

robisco11 said:


> i hate to disrupt this 'moment' between the two of you
> 
> but Cecil, whats a rough macro breakdown of your diet
> 
> i remember seeing it a while back, but i cant remember figures.....


erm i do not know as i have changed my diet since i last worked it out. will have to do it soon.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> erm i do not know as i have changed my diet since i last worked it out. will have to do it soon.


no worries pal


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

k so legs today.

leg press 4x12

bb lunges 4x10 (yet another pb 70kg but think i could have gone to 75)

leg extension 3x10

SLDL 3x10

lying leg curl 4x10(yes one more pb 75kg)

cant belive my strength its just going up and up!

thats like at least one new pb a week!

oh also i weighed myself 12.4 i know its only up a pound but i have noticed i have got bigger and IMO thats more important then weight.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> *Love the gym*...sort of place I'm looking for...looks like you are on course to achieve your goal :thumb:


yeah its great bro love it!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah it looks great...just what I need..gonna have to make the effort and move....the place I use doesnt even have anything to bench press on except the smith machine...its crap....mind you I've still managed to build a magnificent god like physique :thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

like the look of that gym!

how the legs feeling today!?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

robisco11 said:


> like the look of that gym!
> 
> how the legs feeling today!?


sore! and just noticed that they now are starting to wobble when i walk, wich i guess is a good thing as they are getting bigger!

also i tried front squats yesturday and for the life of me could not keep the bar on, and felt really wobbly!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Making great gains, gone above me in weight, better at quite a few things now to..

I need to step up my training, and stop eating ****..


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Making great gains, gone above me in weight, better at quite a few things now to..
> 
> I need to step up my training, and stop eating ****..


yeah cheers bro. like i keep saying get a diet sorted and do some HIT traning! get back into it! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

IanStu said:


> Yeah it looks great...just what I need..gonna have to make the effort and move....the place I use doesnt even have anything to bench press on except the smith machine...its crap....mind you I've still managed to build a magnificent god like physique :thumb:


of which I cannot see any evidence of in your avvy or profile [dont think so anyway ...*runs off to check*]


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> of which I cannot see any evidence of in your avvy or profile [dont think so anyway ...*runs off to check*]


haha na hes 23stone achully under that pretty little face of his! :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> k so legs today.
> 
> leg press 4x12
> 
> ...


what no squats ???? :confused1: ????? :ban:

haddaway n ****e with you lunges - get with the squats baby!!!

What height are you because you dont actually weigh that much more than moi :lol: :lol: :lol:

I am of course solid muscle you understand !!! :bounce:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> haha na hes 23stone achully under that pretty little face of his! :lol:


nor have I seen evidence of the pretty little face :confused1: where is this pic hiding :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> what no squats ???? :confused1: ????? :ban:
> 
> haddaway n ****e with you lunges - get with the squats baby!!!
> 
> ...


yeah i just thought i would do leg press instead of squats just for a change. if thats alright with you? :whistling:

and im 5'10 what about yourself? haha yeah i know thats only after last nights sleep though! :laugh:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> nor have I seen evidence of the pretty little face :confused1: where is this pic hiding :whistling:


haha i know hes no me or anything

but give him some creddit he ent all that bad :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> yeah i just thought i would do leg press instead of squats just for a change. if thats alright with you? :whistling:
> 
> and im 5'10 what about yourself? haha yeah i know thats only after last nights sleep though! :laugh:


5'11 - ner ner :tongue:



solidcecil said:


> haha i know hes no me or anything
> 
> but give him some creddit he ent all that bad :lol:


aaah and he is not even here to defend himself - well he always picks on people :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> 5'11 - ner ner :tongue:


 nice very tall!



Jem said:


> aaah and he is not even here to defend himself - well he always picks on people :bounce:


haha yeah supose the ugly [email protected]! :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

WTF...I hope you know your scurrilous attacks on me have left me mentaly scarred...I'll almost certainly need some kind of counseling...I'll probably have to live the rest of my life in the shadows...afraid to show my hideous face and feeble body...I hope your happy with yourselves..I'm a broken man :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> WTF...I hope you know your scurrilous attacks on me have left me mentaly scarred...I'll almost certainly need some kind of counseling...I'll probably have to live the rest of my life in the shadows...afraid to show my hideous face and feeble body...I hope your happy with yourselves..I'm a broken man :confused1:


you know we was only joking sweety!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

looking good there! cracking start buddy, how long you been weight lifting?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ok so first i weighed myself today 12.7stone! very happy with that! :thumb:

back and tricep today.

DL 1x1 5x10 (yet another pb 155kg!)

chins 6x10

(decide just to do 6 sets of dl and chins today)

straight bar pressdown 4x10 (new pb 90kg!)

standing french press 4x10

overhead rope press 4x10

very happy that i got two new pbs i dont know what it is but in the last 2-3weeks my strength has just shot up and up!!

oh and leonface i have been training since last feb(2008)

cheers bro


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

you mentioned you were 12.3st at the start of the journal bud how long ago was that?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

erm 17-05-2009, 08:08 PM


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

doh!

sorry bud thought u had that measurement from sometime before. thats a great gain u must be well chuffed.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

0161 said:


> doh!
> 
> sorry bud thought u had that measurement from sometime before. thats a great gain u must be well chuffed.


yeah that was my weight on the day i started the journel and yeah i am chuffed.

esspally that since i have started this journal (about 3weeks ago) i think i have got about 7 new pbs!


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> got a pic from yesturday


 So you went to mecca............in the end:thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

KINGKONG24 said:


> So you went to mecca............in the end:thumb:


yeah well its called 'the muscle zone' now and have given in my notice at ff and am joining there next month.

you been down there yet mate?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Well done with the PBs mate and the weight gain...thats quite alot in a short time...if you keep that up you're gonna be huge :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> Well done with the PBs mate and the weight gain...thats quite alot in a short time...if you keep that up you're *gonna be huge * :thumb:


cheers bro! yeah very happy bunny today!

*i already am!* :whistling:

*
*

*
*


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> *i already am!* :whistling:


Oh deary deary me...delusion is a terrible thing....you need to get a flat mirror, those fairground wobbly ones make everyone look big :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> Oh deary deary me...delusion is a terrible thing....you need to get a flat mirror, those fairground wobbly ones make everyone look big :bounce:


haha cheers might have to get one of those flat ones then! 

btw lookin good in your avi looking like you got some good shape mate!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> haha cheers might have to get one of those flat ones then!
> 
> btw lookin good in your avi looking like you got some good shape mate!


Thanks pal....took alot of work to get where i am...and I want to go much, much further...took the pic today in the gym shower room...the shower on my right is my special shower :whistling:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

hey mate, good journal jus popped in to see how your getting on, awesome progress and great physique


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

gym rat said:


> hey mate, good journal jus popped in to see how your getting on, awesome progress and great physique


cheers mate. you compete right, do you think i am very far off competing standards from what you have seen?

:beer:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

your well on track, imo if you keep bulking, next year could be a good possibilty,


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

your natty arent you, you've got a fair bit of muscle, big chest, and arms creeping up aswell,


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

gym rat said:


> your natty arent you, you've got a fair bit of muscle, big chest, and arms creeping up aswell,


yeah i am thanks mate, i always think my chest is quite small


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

def not small, its well developed and your very lean as it is, if you got in proper condition with about 7 more lbs of muscle you'd look awesome, set your self a target for when you want to compete and work your ass off, i went to my first show as a spectater march17th 08 and thats when i said im going to be here next year(and i did), next day i was in gym trashing legs and eating like a [email protected]


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

gym rat said:


> def not small, its well developed and your very lean as it is, if you got in proper condition with about 7 more lbs of muscle you'd look awesome, set your self a target for when you want to compete and work your ass off, i went to my first show as a spectater march17th 08 and thats when i said im going to be here next year(and i did), next day i was in gym trashing legs and eating like a [email protected]


k yeah i want to get over 13stone by then end of the year and then over 13.7pounds before cuting down

yeah i want to compete in july next year in bnbf


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

well in my avi im 12.3 at 5,10, your in great nick and if you keep the bulk clean you'll be grand


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

gym rat said:


> well in my avi im 12.3 at 5,10, your in great nick and if you keep the bulk clean you'll be grand


wow looking great for 12.3 mate im the same height aswel will try to get as big as i can before cutting


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

my back and triceps are killing me today!!! :cursing:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

k so did delts,traps and calves today.

db shoulder press 4x10

db side lats 4x10

straight bar front raise 4x10

reverse peck deck 4x10

bb front shrugs 3x12 (new pb 180kg!)

seated calf machine 3x30 (10 lower half, 10 top half, 10 lower)

leg press calf press 4x10

calves are aching already as i didnt get a chance to do them last week and went the hardest i have ever gone on them today.

feeling good though.

and weighed myself again and was still 12.7, thought it might have just been a fluke but guess not:thumb:


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> yeah well its called 'the muscle zone' now and have given in my notice at ff and am joining there next month.
> 
> you been down there yet mate?


 2pals of mine got me down their mon.

may join.... its around the conrner from me.

i see the name change...not a bad set up.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

KINGKONG24 said:


> 2pals of mine got me down their mon.
> 
> may join.... its around the conrner from me.
> 
> i see the name change...not a bad set up.


yeah sould do mate i officaly join on the 1st july as i got to wait for my contract at fitness first to do a month in hand thing. would be good to train with ya mate. sorry i forgot whats your stats like? age etc..


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

yeah i want to compete in july next year in bnbf


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

The Project said:


> yeah i want to compete in july next year in bnbf
> 
> In St Albans ???????


were is st albens? there is a north central and south ones in england, what one is that? im either doing the south or central as they are both the same distance away. also what class are you entering mate?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

St Albans is central, will be going in july to see if i could cut it for next year.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

The Project said:


> St Albans is central, will be going in july to see if i could cut it for next year.


yeah i am doing the same mate. maybe meet up there. how old are you and will this be your first comp?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Whats the tattoo on your forearm is it a tiger.....I cant make it out?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> Whats the tattoo on your forearm is it a tiger.....I cant make it out?


yeah mate http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1629950&id=534786640

not sure if you will be able to see that pic:confused1:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

OK cool


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

did you manage to see it?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> yeah i am doing the same mate. maybe meet up there. how old are you and will this be your first comp?


Will pm you


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

The Project said:


> Will pm you


k


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

no i'm just trying to sign on to facebook...so I can look...havent got an account so setting it up!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> no i'm just trying to sign on to facebook...so I can look...havent got an account so setting it up!


lol k because i havent got the pic anymore it got deleted off my pc.

pm me your email when you have signed up and i will add you k


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> lol k because i havent got the pic anymore it got deleted off my pc.
> 
> pm me your email when you have signed up and i will add you k


ok will do :thumbup1:


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> yeah sould do mate i officaly join on the 1st july as i got to wait for my contract at fitness first to do a month in hand thing. would be good to train with ya mate. sorry i forgot whats your stats like? age etc..


24 yo

5ft 10

i will be down their soon i think my mates twisted my arm and got me out of another gym which has a pool.

As i said though i live around the corner.

Been out of the gym for a little while since my mrs had my little girl cos been very busy....but been back now.

What time do you train?

your 19 right?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

KINGKONG24 said:


> 24 yo
> 
> 5ft 10
> 
> ...


cool yeah im 19 and if im not at work its normaly abotu 2,3ish but after work at like 6. what about you mate?


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

dunno yet prob around half six ish cos i work in london takes me ages to get home....hate trains!!!

Do you train on your own?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

KINGKONG24 said:


> dunno yet prob around half six ish cos i work in london takes me ages to get home....hate trains!!!
> 
> Do you train on your own?


yeah cool.yeah i do, will have to train together sometime mate

:thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

so chest and bicep.

happy because i managed to do bench with a barbel on decline! :thumbup1:

bb decline bench 3x10,1x1(new pb 110kg!)

cables 4x10

peck deck 4x8

ez curl 4x10

preacher machine 4x10 (2sets both arms, 2sets single arms)

cable curls to the head 3x10

i think that bsd reloaded has kicked in felt like my arms were going to explode! and my chest felt bigger.

very happy about bench!

new pbs every week! :thumb:

oh and weighed myself again. 12.8! 80kg!! very happy got over 12.3!(was stuck for a few months)


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

what plan are my 2 amigos hatching here ......


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> what plan are my 2 amigos hatching here ......


what plan?

:confused1:

me and ian?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> so chest and bicep.
> 
> happy because i managed to do bench with a barbel on decline! :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


oh very good training - you did decline bench after our little discussion this morning ??? well done you on pb


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> what plan?
> 
> :confused1:
> 
> me and ian?


yup - facebook plans and pics .......


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> yup - facebook plans and pics .......


oh haha he just wanted to see some pics of my tatoos and i ent got them no more they are just on my fb. so he was gona join to see them.

nothing naughty! :innocent:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

where are they ? on your body I mean


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

oh i got one on my forearm one on my calf and one on the top of my back.

you got any?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> oh very good training - you did decline bench after our little discussion this morning ??? well done you on pb


thanks yeah thought i would try decline. as less strain on the shoulder. :thumb:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

What weight do you use on the cables....thats a serious question..not a chat up line!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

today i just managed to do 10reps with 65kg (each hand)

whys that?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> oh i got one on my forearm one on my calf and one on the top of my back.
> 
> you got any?


*Nooooo I like them on other people - think I would not suit it ....some girls it looks common on esp when they get married and they have a beautiful dress on and then this minging tat that they got done when they were 15, by someone who could neither draw nor spell, on other girls it looks amazing .....*

*There are some amazing ones out there ....I know I would get something that I ended up hating though ...*



IanStu said:


> What weight do you use on the cables....thats a serious question..not a chat up line!


*you - being serious - here he is trying to be crafty cecil !*


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Its just that I seem to be strugling to increase the weight with the cables...think its because of my arm pain...just wondered what u did....strugled to do 30kg each side today which is ridiculous...used to do loads more!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> Its just that I seem to be strugling to increase the weight with the cables...think its because of my arm pain...just wondered what u did....strugled to do 30kg each side today which is ridiculous...used to do loads more!


well what i did is. have you got a wall behind your cables? if so put a step or something against it and rest your back foot on it so you are stable then up the weight by 5 or 10kg each side and just push your little heart out, if need, get someone to just spot you for your last 2reps by just pulling the cables down from the front. if you havent got a wall just put a few plates on top of each other so that they dont move and use those.

thats how i did it, give it a go.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> *Nooooo I like them on other people - think I would not suit it ....some girls it looks common on esp when they get married and they have a beautiful dress on and then this minging tat that they got done when they were 15, by someone who could neither draw nor spell, on other girls it looks amazing .....*
> 
> *There are some amazing ones out there ....I know I would get something that I ended up hating though ...*


yeah you got to be careful i know quite a few people that regret their tatoos. if your not sure if you want one or not sure what to get, just dont get one. some times i like little ones on girls but i perfer none. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I am leaving the canvas blank for sure !!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> I am leaving the canvas blank for sure !!!


just so you got enough room to get my name tatooed on ya yeah! :bounce:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

i love tattoos!!!

il get some pics of mine up soon!

how many you got cecil?

(in fact, you can kinda see one on my avi)


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> just so you got enough room to get my name tatooed on ya yeah! :bounce:


*just what I was thinking * :whistling:  :whistling:



robisco11 said:


> i love tattoos!!!
> 
> il get some pics of mine up soon!
> 
> ...


*Oh yes - so you can*


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jem said:


> *just what I was thinking * :whistling:  :whistling:
> 
> *Oh yes - so you can*


i kid you not!

Cecil must be away, slaving away cooking his food


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

im back waiting for thec chicken to cook.

yeah jem get a massive

*I <3 Russell * on you!

and rob i got 3 how about you?

is that a cross on your arm?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> im back waiting for thec chicken to cook.
> 
> yeah jem get a massive
> 
> ...


cool cool. That is a cross on my arm yeh and on the inside of my left forearm i have my name in chinese. Only got the two at the minute, but plans for more


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

robisco11 said:


> cool cool. That is a cross on my arm yeh and on the inside of my left forearm i have my name in chinese. Only got the two at the minute, but plans for more


cool yeah. they are adictive ent they!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

just another cheeky snap from today

not that good just wanted to compare it to my other bicep pic.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice peak...but you could have wiped the cum off the mirror first!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> Nice peak...but you could have wiped the cum off the mirror first!


cheers mate. yeah sorry i didnt notice.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

its fitness first, cum on the mirrors is standard


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> well what i did is. have you got a wall behind your cables? if so put a step or something against it and rest your back foot on it so you are stable then up the weight by 5 or 10kg each side and just push your little heart out, if need, get someone to just spot you for your last 2reps by just pulling the cables down from the front. if you havent got a wall just put a few plates on top of each other so that they dont move and use those.
> 
> thats how i did it, give it a go.


Thanks pal good idea....I'll try that!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

steelicarus said:


> its fitness first, cum on the mirrors is standard


haha yup sure is. :thumb:



IanStu said:


> Thanks pal good idea....I'll try that!


thats alright bro. let me know how it goes yeah


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

IanStu said:


> Nice peak...but you could have wiped the cum off the mirror first!





solidcecil said:


> cheers mate. yeah sorry i didnt notice.





steelicarus said:


> its fitness first, cum on the mirrors is standard


*OMG Boys* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

nice swelling ...and er - where are you in that pic?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> *OMG Boys* :lol: :lol: :lol:


have you ever been to a fitness first?

if so then you should know


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

IanStu said:


> Nice peak...but you could have wiped the cum off the mirror first!


 :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> nice swelling ...and er - where are you in that pic?


 :confused1: and :confused1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh yes Fitness First ....doh


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Jem said:


> *OMG Boys* :lol: :lol: :lol:


phew! the stories I could tell you...


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> Oh yes Fitness First ....doh


oh i thought you ment were am i? as in were am i in the picture. :lol:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> oh i thought you ment were am i? as in were am i in the picture. :lol:


standing behind the guy taking a pic of his bicep?

watching and quietly touching yourself?

admit it


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

steelicarus said:


> standing behind the guy taking a pic of his bicep?
> 
> watching and quietly touching yourself?
> 
> admit it


yup you got me. shhh dont tell no one!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> standing behind the guy taking a pic of his bicep?
> 
> watching and quietly touching yourself?
> 
> admit it


PMSL :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> phew! the stories I could tell you...


*I believe that you are a contender for porno king in the AL .....so ahem yes I bet you could you little tinker .....*



solidcecil said:


> oh i thought you ment were am i? as in were am i in the picture. :lol:


*Get your little white box and take the pills in the compartment labelled Monday cecil - there's a good lad....easy tiger ...Ian watch out - he's throwing another one ! *


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Jem said:


> *I believe that you are a contender for porno king in the AL .....so ahem yes I bet you could you little tinker .....*
> 
> *Get your little white box and take the pills in the compartment labelled Monday cecil - there's a good lad....easy tiger ...Ian watch out - he's throwing another one ! *


my reputation preceeds me. ill stop now before cecil kicks my ass for turning him on in his own thread


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> *Get your little white box and take the pills in the compartment labelled Monday cecil - there's a good lad....easy tiger ...Ian watch out - he's throwing another one ! *


cheers jem i would have forgot overwise! :thumb:

il be better in 5mins.

now breathe!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> standing behind the guy taking a pic of his bicep?
> 
> watching and quietly touching yourself?
> 
> admit it


*LMFAO - haha this one is a keeper - almost as funny as you Ian*



steelicarus said:


> my reputation preceeds me. ill stop now before cecil kicks my ass for turning him on in his own thread


*Nooooo stay - we'll get rid of cecil instead *

*Oh I would def invite you to my dinner party* ! :tongue:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

what dinner party? do i have to do the naked butler thing again? its 100£ for 4 hours


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> *LMFAO - haha this one is a keeper - almost as funny as you Ian*
> 
> *Nooooo stay - **we'll get rid of cecil instead *
> 
> *Oh I would def invite you to my dinner party* ! :tongue:


wait a minite remember whos journal this is!

and you going to just dump me like that for him

pahh never liked you anyways!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

This used to be a nice tidy constructive thread....oh dear Cecil its all gone pear shaped!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> what dinner party? do i have to do the naked butler thing again? its 100£ for 4 hours


its alright babe - you dont have to pay me - I will let you in for free on this occasion :thumb:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Jem said:


> its alright babe - you dont have to pay me - I will let you in for free on this occasion :thumb:


if u have a geordie accent i'll do it for free.

if you have a brum accent its double the price


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

solidcecil said:



> wait a minite remember whos journal this is!
> 
> and you going to just dump me like that for him
> 
> pahh never liked you anyways!


*liar liar pants on fire *

:no: :wub: :crying: *can I change my mind - you're cheaper than him *



IanStu said:


> This used to be a nice tidy constructive thread....oh dear Cecil its all gone pear shaped!


*oooh it just got fun *


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> wait a minite remember whos journal this is!
> 
> and you going to just dump me like that for him
> 
> pahh never liked you anyways!


mwahahahaha

taste it bro


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> if u have a geordie accent i'll do it for free.
> 
> if you have a brum accent its double the price


*Seems quite rational and fair *

*Free it is then .......* :rockon:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> *liar liar pants on fire *
> 
> :no: :wub: :crying: *can I change my mind - you're cheaper than him *


kk il only charge £99.99p seen asthough its you my dear


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Jem said:


> *Seems quite rational and fair *
> 
> *Free it is then .......* :rockon:


f*** yea


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> This used to be a nice tidy constructive thread....oh dear Cecil its all gone pear shaped!


weres my journal gone? :confused1:

it seems every thread i go into just gets taken over by smut of somekind

:whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

git


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> weres my journal gone? :confused1:
> 
> it seems every thread i go into just gets taken over by smut of somekind
> 
> :whistling:


*I would like to voice my innocence here * :innocent: *:innocent:* :innocent:

*dont you start with that baloney !!!! *

*Its your magnetic personality - no one can resist you .....* :whistling:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Its me. im like that kid in peanuts with 'smut' lines coming off me


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> *I would like to voice my innocence here * :innocent: *:innocent:* :innocent:
> 
> *dont you start with that baloney !!!! *
> 
> *Its your babe magnetic personality - no one can resist you .....* :whistling:


thank you. it just seems everywere i go people just love me! :wub:

oh and me and steel have even turned a thread about someone wanting to sell a telescope dirty! :whistling:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> thank you. it just seems everywere i go people just love me! :wub:
> 
> oh and me and steel have even turned a thread about someone wanting to sell a telescope dirty! :whistling:


this is why we're at opposite ends of the country.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> thank you. it just seems everywere i go people just love me! :wub:
> 
> oh and me and steel have even turned a thread about someone wanting to sell a telescope dirty! :whistling:


erm I am going to look for it now ----but I can quite well imagine how that would turn to smut ---stalkers :laugh:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Jem said:


> erm I am going to look for it now ----but I can quite well imagine how that would turn to smut ---stalkers :laugh:


whatever u do, dont go into the adult lounge


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> Its me. im like that kid in peanuts with 'smut' lines coming off me


*PMSL - you have a way about you - that's for sure *

*an intelligent one methinks :laugh:*



steelicarus said:


> this is why we're at opposite ends of the country.


*jem sandwich - I am in the middle - woohoo * :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> *jem sandwich - I am in the middle - woohoo * :bounce:


that sound just like a dream i had :thumb:

:lol:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Jem said:


> *PMSL - you have a way about you - that's for sure *
> 
> *an intelligent one methinks :laugh:*
> 
> *jem sandwich - I am in the middle - woohoo * :bounce:


*has a cold shower


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> whatever u do, dont go into the adult lounge


*I realise that I am a bit too naive and sensitive - but may just have to peek at all this morning porning and the like .....just to suss you out so to speak * :whistling:



solidcecil said:


> that sound just like a dream i had :thumb:
> 
> :lol:





steelicarus said:


> *has a cold shower


*steady on chaps * :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

well you cant just tease us like that!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Jem said:


> *I realise that I am a bit too naive and sensitive - but may just have to peek at all this morning porning and the like .....just to suss you out so to speak * :whistling:
> 
> *steady on chaps * :whistling:


i meant the S&S thread, apparently im the king


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

oh - ok then ...wtf just saw the title of your latest thread in AL......nuff said !

cannot view because of firewall - co. laptop ...always been my line and I'm sticking to it ...


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Jem said:


> oh - ok then ...wtf just saw the title of your latest thread in AL......nuff said !
> 
> cannot view because of firewall - co. laptop ...always been my line and I'm sticking to it ...


yea yea

i can always pm the evidence of my 'royality'


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> yea yea
> 
> i can always pm the evidence of my 'royality'


Nooooooooooo neeeeeed :lol: :lol: :lol: I can use my imagination ....or GB can tell me :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> oh - ok then ...wtf just saw the title of your latest thread in AL......nuff said !
> 
> cannot view because of firewall - co. laptop ...always been my line and I'm sticking to it ...


your lucky! i just watched it! URGH

i need some one to restore my faith in the oppise sex. any takers?

cough...Jem....cough


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> your lucky! i just watched it! URGH
> 
> i need some one to restore my faith in the oppise sex. any takers?
> 
> cough...Jem....cough


ive got a dress.....


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

steelicarus said:


> ive got a dress.....and a cock!


 :lol:

i think il give it a miss mate


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> your lucky! i just watched it! URGH
> 
> i need some one to restore my faith in the oppise sex. any takers?
> 
> cough...Jem....cough


*is it that bad ????*



steelicarus said:


> ive got a dress.....


*and cecil scores again * :tongue:

*where is Ian btw ? *


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> *is it that bad ????*


 in a word yes! so any offers? :tongue:



Jem said:


> *and cecil scores again * :tongue:
> 
> *where is Ian btw ? *


yeah i told you i just cant help it! :whistling:

ah who cares about ian.!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> in a word yes! so any offers? :tongue:
> 
> *oh you know me I am very shy and introverted *
> 
> ...


*ah poor Ian - I think he feels used, abused and rejected * :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> *oh you know me I am very shy and introverted *


so il take that as a yes then! will be up in a few hours k:thumb:



Jem said:


> *ah poor Ian - I think he feels used, abused and rejected * :confused1:


 he always does!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> so il take that as a yes then! will be up in a few hours k:thumb:
> 
> he always does!


up in a few hours?

damn scary what old age does to ya


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> up in a few hours?
> 
> damn scary what old age does to ya


and its prob not even worth the wait ......... :lol:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Jem said:


> and its prob not even worth the wait ......... :lol:


i know. ive seen it


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

cecil had his out as well .........oooh my ...you boys know no limits


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> and its prob not even worth the wait ......... :lol:


well just you wait! :thumb:



Jem said:


> cecil had his out as well .........oooh my ...you boys know no limits


na i ent got mine on yet. maybe soon if your lucky


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

* having a moment....runs off for smelling salts *


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> * having a moment....runs off for smelling salts *


 :thumb: :wub: :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Righty tighty - time for night nighty !!!

I am off to bathe in luxurious vapours and bubbles before slipping beneath my crisp white sheets .........

well off for a shake actually .........pmsl - not that kind of shake !!!!

See ya tomorrow

sleep well lovely !!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> Righty tighty - time for night nighty !!!
> 
> I am off to bathe in luxurious vapours and bubbles before slipping beneath my crisp white sheets .........
> 
> ...


k have a gooden.

nighty night

babe


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> ah who cares about ian.!


WTF....I step out the room and the knives come out...jeezz


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> WTF....I step out the room and the knives come out...jeezz


i was joking hunn honest! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

cecil is so vicious when you turn your back


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ok so didnt manage to train today as i was working all day then strait to my dads for the evening! yes i know working!!

so will have to skip legs this week, but will make up nex week, by not being able to walk after the sesh.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> ok so didnt manage to train today as i was working all day then strait to my dads for the evening! yes i know working!!
> 
> so will have to skip legs this week, but will make up nex week, by not being able to walk after the sesh.


Pathetic excuse!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> Pathetic excuse!


what because i was at work?

well one of us has got to work to raise the kids


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pmsl

lame even.....should never miss legs

particularly when they are as chicken like as yours !


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> pmsl
> 
> lame even.....should never miss legs
> 
> particularly when they are as chicken like as yours !


i know i dont like missing anything!

oi my legs ent chicken there more turkey i would say!

:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

will refrain from mentioning gobbling....cecil - I know you tried to lead me there ....naughty !


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> will refrain from mentioning gobbling....cecil - I know you tried to lead me there ....naughty !


 :lol:

well my legs are getting there anyway soon they will be chaffing!

:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Might seem like a stupid question...but why don't you do legs today as you missed em yesterday?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

erm yes quite ......why not cecil ?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

well there is a reason for that, i had to look after my sister all day and go shopping so didnt have time. ok??


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Mate make time to change things around, some days go to **** but you still have to work it in there some how


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

The Project said:


> Mate make time to change things around, some days go to **** but you still have to work it in there some how


i couldnt mate i tried trust me.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> i couldnt mate i tried trust me.


Then all you can do is be knost to yourself, do not worry about others


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah i know mate cheers.

i am just starting to fall in love with legs aswel!

:thumb:


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I work legs every day in my job as a builder up and down stairs lifting loads on them, running for cardio i just use the mirror, train them once a week sometimes not that


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

The Project said:


> Then all you can do is be knost to yourself, *do not worry about others*


*
*

*
Yeah what a great society that would be where no one gave a fcuk about anyone else...he said he was looking after his sister, seems a pretty good reason to me to miss a fcukin leg session...I know bodybuilding is an all consuming lifestyle, but if we start to neglect the people we are close to then we need to take a fcukin serious look at ourselves...*

*
*

*
*

*
Sorry I've been drinking, I'm going to bed*

*
*

*
*


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> *Yeah what a great society that would be where no one gave a fcuk about anyone else...he said he was looking after his sister, seems a pretty good reason to me to miss a fcukin leg session...I know bodybuilding is an all consuming lifestyle, but if we start to neglect the people we are close to then we need to take a fcukin serious look at ourselves...*
> 
> Sorry I've been drinking, I'm going to bed


*100% correct!* :thumb:

haha have a good one bro


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

IanStu said:


> Yeah what a great society that would be where no one gave a fcuk about anyone else...he said he was looking after his sister, seems a pretty good reason to me to miss a fcukin leg session...I know bodybuilding is an all consuming lifestyle, but if we start to neglect the people we are close to then we need to take a fcukin serious look at ourselves...
> 
> Sorry I've been drinking, I'm going to bed


Haha - Ian dont sit on the fence - you really need to make a stand sometimes :tongue: As it goes I totally agree - my little family & friends first - everything and everyone else second :thumbup1:

Hope you are not suffering from a wine hangover this morning !


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

so didnt managed to get on last night, but trained back and tricep.

DL 1x1 3x10 (1x1 was 155kg again, could have got 160, so will try next week)

close reverse grip pulldown 4x10 (new pb 105kg)

1 arm db rows 4x10

straight bar pressdown 4x10

single arm pressdowns 3x10

skull crushers 4x8

was alright, will try 160kg dl next week, hopefully will get it good.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ok so was shoulders and calves today. and yes you guessed it another pb!!

bb shrugs 4x12

db shrugs 4x10

cable front raise 4x10

upright row 4x10

reverse peck deck 3x10,1x8(new pb 84kg)

sitdown calf raise 4x30 (10 lower half,10 top,10 lower)

smith standing calf raise 3x12

good session knackered now!

oh and incase you were wondering, i did shrugs first as they are lagging a bit behind the rest of my shoulders.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

my delts and more my traps are agony today!

its all good.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

I love working my traps, they seem to grow realy easily, in fact love shoulder training...why didnt you do declines like I told you to!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

decline dont work my delts!

and shoulders are alright iv got quite round delts its just my traps are lagging a bit


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Is that why you do shrugs first....I always do em last!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah so do i normaly but just put them 1st this week see what its like. they feel better today, but it did knacker me out a bit before starting on my delts.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ok so just went down the gym today to help my mate out show him how to do things etc..

and he didnt belive me how much i could bench so i showed him and managed to bang out 2reps of 130kg on decline, without a proper spotter! fcuking well happy!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

well done little cecil !


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> well done little cecil !


 :thumb: :thumbup1: :thumb:


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> ok so just went down the gym today to help my mate out show him how to do things etc..
> 
> and he didnt belive me how much i could bench so i showed him and managed to bang out 2reps of *130kg*, without a proper spotter! fcuking well happy!!


heavy :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

nice mate. I personally hate the flat bench as i get no pec growth at all from it but 130kg is pretty dam strong


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> managed to bang out *2reps of 130kg*, without a proper spotter! fcuking well happy!!


Hate to admit it, but I'm impressed...just don't tell anyone.. :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Galtonator said:


> nice mate. I personally hate the flat bench as i get no pec growth at all from it but 130kg is pretty dam strong


oh i should have said thats decline cant do flat or incline with a bb due to my shoulder.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> Hate to admit it, but I'm impressed...just don't tell anyone.. :thumbup1:


yay!! once again i have impressed him with my size and pushing power! :tongue:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

First post..

Looking very good mate, You have a nice chest 

How much do you weigh at this time, and what's your height?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

colt24 said:


> First post..
> 
> Looking very good mate, You have a nice chest
> 
> How much do you weigh at this time, and what's your height?


cheers bro.

at the moment i am 80kg (12.8stne) and i am 5'10

:thumbup1:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hows that animal stuff treating you? Did you cycle with it at all?

Like 3 days on, 2 day's off?

Thinking about getting some when i bulk up in few months


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

OMG cecil you have put on some weight then - I am shrinking away and you are growing daily you big hunk!!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

colt24 said:


> Hows that animal stuff treating you? Did you cycle with it at all?
> 
> Like 3 days on, 2 day's off?
> 
> Thinking about getting some when i bulk up in few months


yeah mate i cycle it 3weeks on 1week off. and is treating me very well. i think everybody on this site knows that i am in love with it! :thumb:



Jem said:


> OMG cecil you have put on some weight then - I am shrinking away and you are growing daily you big hunk!!!


haha yup just sat here growing away! :tongue:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

erm why have you left us girlies all alone in the bronze lover


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> erm why have you left us girlies all alone in the bronze lover


i was gona butt in but i thought i would leave you to it, but will be in in a min

x


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

k so went down the gym today with my mate and while down there decided to do my chest and bicep today and rest tomorrow.

decline bench 4x10 1x2(new pb 130kg, i know i did this yesturday but its still a new pb)

cables 4x10

chest press machine 3x8

db pullovers 3x10

ez bar curl 4x10

db hammer curl 4x10 (new pb 35kg dbs)

cable curls toward the head 3x10

my arms felt like they were going to explode again!

good good good!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

you;re getting PBs with almost every workout, is it like the technology singularity and you just turn into arnie in a week?

good stuff mate, am trying that tomorrow


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

steelicarus said:


> you;re getting PBs with almost every workout, is it like the technology singularity and you just turn into arnie in a week?
> 
> good stuff mate, am trying that tomorrow


cheers bro!

and yeah give it a go my arms were fooked by the end!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

well done cecil honey

feck 130 is good actually - considering I did chest today and did a paltry 30 fookin keys -OMG. Best start working on that and replace the bahoobies with pecs

I love those high cable curls - they give you a great pump on the bis dont they - I feel like arnie after doing those meself !!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> well done cecil honey
> 
> feck 130 is good actually - considering I did chest today and did a paltry 30 fookin keys -OMG. Best start working on that and replace the bahoobies with pecs
> 
> I love those high cable curls - they give you a great pump on the bis dont they - I feel like arnie after doing those meself !!!


yeah cheers its quite heavy lol! 30kg is good aswel there are a few blokes at my gym that just lift the bar! lol no we dont want that!

yeah i love those curls aswel!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Looking good mate, are you staying natural for the forseeable future or looking to start gear?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

he is staying natty

arent you russ.................................cecil !!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah i am staying natty for as long as i can see into the future


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

so legs and abs tonight.

atg squats 4x10,1x1(new pb 140kg)

bb lunges 3x10,1x5(new pb 90kg)

leg extension 4x12

db sldl 4x12 (no bb's free)

lying leg curl 4x10 (new pb 80kg)

Cecil raises 4x12(not sure what they are called but like hanging leg raises but bring your legs up to touch the celing then side to side)

lying leg raises 3x10

crunches+35kg 3x10

very very pleased with 3new pbs in one day!! but am absolutily fooked! legs killing already! so will not be able to walk tomorrow:thumb:

weighed myself and was 12.9stone 80.1kg!

also came of creatine today for two weeks so expecting my strength and bodyweight to drop a little


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

chuffed for you buddy....great new PBs...things seem to be going realy well!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers bro. yeah going great at the moment.

and i forgot to say that i came of creatine yeaturday for 2weeks.

so expecting strength and bodyweight to drop a little


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

im getting a bit parnoid that im getting a belly so i am going to cut the carbs back a bit in my diet for a few week. see how it goes


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> im getting a bit parnoid that im getting a belly so i am going to cut the carbs back a bit in my diet for a few week. see how it goes


no need to be paranoid..you are getting a belly.

I started cutting back the carbs 2 weeks ago for exactly that reason...reduced by about 25-30% and its already made a difference...and you should see a faster result, as your abbs are already better than mine...can't believe I said that, I must be ill


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

congrats on the consistant PB's mate.

You are using CEE? how long do you use it for before taking a break? do you cycle it at the same time as the animal stuff?

cheers


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> no need to be paranoid..you are getting a belly.
> 
> I started cutting back the carbs 2 weeks ago for exactly that reason...reduced by about 25-30% and its already made a difference...and you should see a faster result, as your abbs are already better than mine...can't believe I said that, I must be ill


yeah gona just cut the rice from 150g to 100g and cit down on the weatabix in the morning. see if it makes a difference.

:lol:you must be ill!



0161 said:


> congrats on the consistant PB's mate.
> 
> You are using CEE? how long do you use it for before taking a break? do you cycle it at the same time as the animal stuff?
> 
> cheers


with the CEE i cycle it 6on 2off and it does kinda cycle at the same time as the mstak but thats just coinidence


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> im getting a bit parnoid that im getting a belly so i am going to cut the carbs back a bit in my diet for a few week. see how it goes


the dreaded words "im getting a belly". You need to keep at it though, if your going to be ready for a show next year you need as much size as you can get now, or by the time you cut they'll be nothing left of you!!

......cant believe how certain i sounded then, man i wish i could take my own advice!!! :whistling:


----------



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

looking good russell!!

cee and m-stak?

you bad boy!!!!

im gna have to save up some 60 odd quid lol and sort myself out.

catch up with your pb's!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

robisco11 said:


> the dreaded words "im getting a belly". You need to keep at it though, if your going to be ready for a show next year you need as much size as you can get now, or by the time you cut they'll be nothing left of you!!
> 
> ......cant believe how certain i sounded then, man i wish i could take my own advice!!! :whistling:


haha yeah i know i just dont want to get fat! supose it will help me put on more size though!



lumberjack said:


> looking good russell!!
> 
> cee and m-stak?
> 
> ...


cheers mate

haha:laugh:

yeah sort yourlife out!  come and train with the real men sometime!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

yo cecil, just read the whole thread, well done mate.

keep up the work and keep us posted!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ok so i cant belive i am about to say this! but i am achully concidering doing cardio for one day a week. will give it a try on saturday this week see how it goes.

im scared:scared:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> i am achully concidering doing cardio for one day a week :scared:


gay :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

k so was back and tricep today! real real chuffed!

deadlift 2x10, 1x1, 1x1( got a new pb of 160kg, then went and beat it with 165kg!)

wide grip pulldown 3x10,1x8 (new pb 112kg)

pulldown behind head 3x10

bent over row 4x10

rope pressdown 4x10

skull chrushers 3x8

one arm extension 4x10

realy ahppy with the pbs plus weighed myslef at 12.12stone, 81.6kg.

:thumb:


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

nice work on the new pb's mate!

EDIT: foudn ur height,now!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Well yet again congrats on the PBs....this is becoming an anoying habit!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> Well yet again congrats on the PBs....this is becoming an anoying habit!


haha not for me its not. im loving it! :thumb: :wub:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> k so was back and tricep today! real real chuffed!
> 
> deadlift 2x10, 1x1, 1x1( got a new pb of 160kg, then went and beat it with 165kg!)
> 
> ...


Good on ye Cecil:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

OMG 12 12 - you are turning into a beast pmsl

what am I gonna do with you toy boy !


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> OMG 12 12 - you are turning into a beast pmsl
> 
> what am I gonna do with you toy boy !


yeah i know! well you said you liked big men:whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

:devil2: :wub: :wub:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> yeah i know! well you said you liked big men:whistling:


But your cock is tiny! i didn't even feel it enter me:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Toooooooooooom


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

WRT said:


> But your cock is tiny! i didn't even feel it enter me:lol:


ssshhh its all those protein drinks with steriods in them thas done that!

:laugh:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

delts, traps and calves tonight.

millitary press 4x8

db front raises 3x10,1x7(new pb 25kg dbs)

db rear laterals 4x10

shrugs on bench machine 2x12

bb shrugs 3x10

db shrugs 3x10

seated calf raises 4x30 (10bottom,10top,10bottom)

so one more pb today! and only did a little bit on calves as they were aching abit anyway.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

iv just been siting here thinking. and have decide to change my routine to chest/tricep, back/bicep for a while and see how it goes because my arms have slowed down growing esspacily my triceps.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> iv just been siting here thinking. and have decide to change my routine to chest/tricep, back/bicep for a while and see how it goes because my arms have slowed down growing esspacily my triceps.


Well its good to switch things round..the body responds to sudden changes...I try to do that every few weeks...I'm currently doing chest/tris shoulders/biceps...but if my arm ever gets better I'm switching to back/biceps as after shoulders my biceps seem to be exausted...so I think its a good move for you to have a change.

I'm not even gonna mention your PB...I can only take so much you know :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> Well its good to switch things round..the body responds to sudden changes...I try to do that every few weeks...I'm currently doing chest/tris shoulders/biceps...but if my arm ever gets better I'm switching to back/biceps as after shoulders my biceps seem to be exausted...so I think its a good move for you to have a change.
> 
> I'm not even gonna mention your PB...I can only take so much you know :confused1:


yeah deffentaly give it a go see what happens. you never know could lead to even more pbs :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

U want this Orange Juice or not?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> U want this Orange Juice or not?


what ??? :confused1: ??? is this a euphemism ???

I think everything Thomas says is a euphemism btw ...

and er ....what is going on cecilia - are you pretending I dont exist :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> ok so i cant belive i am about to say this! but i am achully concidering doing cardio for one day a week. will give it a try on saturday this week see how it goes.
> 
> im scared:scared:


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

ignore this i have decided cardio is evil!! :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> what ??? :confused1: ??? is this a euphemism ???
> 
> I think everything Thomas says is a euphemism btw ...
> 
> and er ....what is going on cecilia - are you pretending I dont exist :whistling:


No..its a genuine question:lol: :lol: ....cecilia knows it makes sense:lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Pelayo said:


> U want this Orange Juice or not?


yeah will be down in a bit



Jem said:


> what ??? :confused1: ??? is this a euphemism ???
> 
> I think everything Thomas says is a euphemism btw ...
> 
> and er ....what is going on cecilia - are you pretending I dont exist :whistling:


no its not a euphemism achully!

i was going to take him out for a drink for fathers day, as he has adopped my as his son! :thumb:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ignore this i have decided cardio is evil!! :thumb:


x2 cardio sucks but i have 2 do it 2 keep my bf down u seem lean enough so i wouldnt bother either


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

OMG what am I going to do now - ffs I cannot do father and son at the same time ........hadnt you thought about that before adopting him Thomas ??? He will only mess the cushions anyway


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> yeah will be down in a bit
> 
> no its not a euphemism achully!
> 
> i was going to take him out for a drink for fathers day, as he has adopped my as his son! :thumb:


btw....im a young dad:lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

thats alright im sure tom dont mind. have a nice old family 3sum!


----------



## MOLLSKI (Jun 7, 2009)

mint love the read bro keep it going


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> OMG what am I going to do now - ffs I cannot do father and son at the same time ........hadnt you thought about that before adopting him Thomas ??? He will only mess the cushions anyway


****....i didn't think about that.....hes always in the gym anyway:thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

why does my JOURNAL! always turn in to smut!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

we are gonna have to work out that babysitting schedule again & a timetable.... :cool2:

dont worry cecilia - not times tables darling ... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dad work on his maths as well ....he cannot do 9x3:whistling:


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Good read mate. Well done on the PB's! Making some good progress!

What's with all this picking up 'Orange Juice'? You starting gear?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> why does my JOURNAL! always turn in to smut!


you're a rent boy - what did you expect :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> we are gonna have to work out that babysitting schedule again & a timetable.... :cool2:
> 
> dont worry cecilia - not times tables darling ... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dad work on his maths as well ....he cannot do 9x3:whistling:


haha very funny! :cursing:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Good read mate. Well done on the PB's! Making some good progress!
> 
> What's with all this picking up 'Orange Juice'? You starting gear?


pmsl - Seeeeee everyone thought it was something else :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Good read mate. Well done on the PB's! Making some good progress!
> 
> What's with all this picking up 'Orange Juice'? You starting gear?


cheers and nah mate. staying natty! :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> cheers and nah mate. staying natty! :thumbup1:


sorry bud....


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

thats alright pops


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

chest and tricep today. reps a bit weird on bench due to me just wanting to go real heavy.

decline bench 1x3,1x2,1x6,1x8 (1x2 new pb. 135kg!)

incline cable flyes 4x10

incline db press 4x8

peck deck 3x10

one arm cable pulldown 4x10

close grip bench 4x10 (1st time i have done this was happy to get 50kg)

felt good today, happy my bench keeps going up!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

I knew I shouldnt have looked. :crying:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> I knew I shouldnt have looked. :crying:


i told you not to!

hows the arm?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> i told you not to!
> 
> hows the arm?


OK thanks...look back a page or so through bronze thread...I explained what I did at gym today....I have got an appointment to see a physio on wednesday...so should no more then!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> OK thanks...look back a page or so through bronze thread...I explained what I did at gym today....I have got an appointment to see a physio on wednesday...so should no more then!


yeah cool let me know how it goes mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Your starting to bench almighty amount, keep it up!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

^Andy said:


> Your starting to bench almighty amount, keep it up!


cheers mate i want to get 140, 3plates either side!

hows your training going mate?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

So far I'm happy. Just created a mini journal which I cant add to my signature yet... Trying to keep motivated and well right now my arms are dead, which is good. enjoyed tonights workout as I did loads.

Give me a month or two and I'l come hook up with you for a session!

How much protein should I be buying when I get paid this friday? 5Kg?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

^Andy said:


> So far I'm happy. Just created a mini journal which I cant add to my signature yet... Trying to keep motivated and well right now my arms are dead, which is good. enjoyed tonights workout as I did loads.
> 
> Give me a month or two and I'l come hook up with you for a session!
> 
> How much protein should I be buying when I get paid this friday? 5Kg?


k mate il check it out in a min.

yeah sounds good mate just drop me a message when you wana train.

up to you mate, well the more you buy the cheaper it works out, i normally just buy 2.5kg at a time and that lasts me just over a month.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

^Andy said:


> Your starting to bench almighty amount, keep it up!


Ahh but what he doesn't tell you is about how much the spotter lifts.

I got some bicep training in from his bench press LOL.

Nah mate you doing good and ambarrasing me at the same time, im doing what your doing this week lol, try train harder you know.. :beer:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Ahh but what he doesn't tell you is about how much the spotter lifts.
> 
> I got some bicep training in from his bench press LOL.
> 
> Nah mate you doing good and ambarrasing me at the same time, im doing what your doing this week lol, try train harder you know.. :beer:


*pmsl BUSTED hubby* :lol: :lol: :lol: *!!!!xx*


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> *pmsl BUSTED hubby* :lol: :lol: :lol: *!!!!xx*


haha what a lier he cant even spot me hes too scared of that much weight!

:lol:


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> thats alright pops


First time ive looked at this journal mate..mighty impressed..great strength weight ratio you have fella...as a natty as well ill be interested to follow your gains...regards

Col


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

driving iron 2 said:


> First time ive looked at this journal mate..mighty impressed..great strength weight ratio you have fella...as a natty as well ill be interested to follow your gains...regards
> 
> Col


cheers mate:thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

legs and abs today.

squat 4x10

leg exstension 4x10 (real slow reps)

lunges 2x10

lying leg curl 4x10

hanging leg raises with twist 4x10

felt real knackered today!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

No PBs....thank you God...I'm so happy :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> No PBs....thank you God...I'm so happy :thumb:


cheers didnt go for any. couldnt really be asked with training today.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> cheers didnt go for any. couldnt really be asked with training today.


No I couldnt either...I did legs...but in a very half hearted manner...it was so fcukin hot...my gym is upstairs over a bowling alley....no air conditioning and no windows...I didnt need a sauna as I had trained in one...just settled for a pedicure!


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Great journal, can't believe you are making so much progress, great work.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers mate! :thumb:

hows your training bro?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

cecil I am fooked today - not sure why I am so tired - catching up with me - I am supposed to be doing legs but so do not have that kind of energy in me!

How are you darling - sorry I have not been on much lately ...


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> cecil I am fooked today - not sure why I am so tired - catching up with me - I am supposed to be doing legs but so do not have that kind of energy in me!
> 
> How are you darling - sorry I have not been on much lately ...


aww yeah i did legs yesturday but didnt have the energy. well good luck with yours, will check in your journal later at how you got on.

and yeah im good thanks you?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

back and bicep. lower back was aching at bit from work.

deadlift 1x1, 2x6 (1x1 new pb, 170kg!)

close grip pulldown 4x10

seated row 4x10

incline db curls 4x10 (last 2 sets was a drop down sets)

preacher curl machine 4x8

lats and biceps were really pumped today!


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

looks like ur making great progress mate, Nice to see the updates daily!

Keep up the good work mate, :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> back and bicep. lower back was aching at bit from work.
> 
> deadlift 1x1, 2x6 (1x1 new pb, 170kg!)
> 
> ...


Hate those preacher curls lol!

well done :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

^Andy said:


> Hate those preacher curls lol!
> 
> well done :thumb:


na i like them but my biceps are always so pumped that i cant get a full contraction at the top lol


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Damn you on that deadlift PB - Here was me thinking 160 was close enough for me to get too soonish and you go pulling 170 :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

M_at said:


> Damn you on that deadlift PB - Here was me thinking 160 was close enough for me to get too soonish and you go pulling 170 :thumb:


haha it was fooking hard though!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> na i like them but *my biceps are always so pumped *that i cant get a full contraction at the top lol


Oh man...I actualy doubled up laughing at that...you sure have a vivid imagination :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

^^ oi! its true they grow to 11'' when pumped!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> haha it was fooking hard though!


I bet - I've not done singles yet - should be able to easily do the 100kg for 5x5 tomorrow on the basis of how I felt today and last time I did deads.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

delts, traps and calves today.

db shoulder press 4x10

machine side lats 4x10

db front raises 3x8

reverse peck deck 4x10

bb shrugs 4x10 (new pb, 190kg!)

upright rows 3x10

seated calf raise 4x30 (10bottom, 10top, 10bottom)

calf press 3x12

went well traps felt good


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

*cough* 270 deadlift and it was easy *cough*


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

dmcc said:


> *cough* 270 deadlift and it was easy *cough*


yeah but im only little and mine was raw. if i used straps i could get 300kg :lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

dmcc said:


> *cough* 270 deadlift and it was easy *cough*


You trying to depress me?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

18 months ago it was about 100.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah mines going up real quick!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Mate, when you be training this week since you have work?

Coz i want to have a spotter for Legs,

And probably go on back day to.. I wanna try 155 on deadlift since i done 150 last week.

And did you not tell everybody last night you had a night out, consuming a lot of alcohol never helps your training, whilst i stayed away from it... ish. lol.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Mate, when you be training this week since you have work?
> 
> Coz i want to have a spotter for Legs,
> 
> ...


we will let him cheat now and again so long as he behaved himself ! No-one likes an angel now do they ! :tongue:


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

lol.

Thing is now we've been invited out next week to lol!

Ahh feeling **** today, not sure how im going to train, Russell you going to try 55kg on flat bench new pb?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

stop distracting him then VXR - I am holding you personally responsible for his downfall - I need him in good nick you know !!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

just seen the PB on the deadlifts

good effort! do you always tend to go heavy or do you do alternate weeks?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> stop distracting him then VXR - I am holding you personally responsible for his downfall - I need him in good nick you know !!


yeah you tell him Em! :cursing:

he dragged me into town on sat aswel, its all his fault!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

robisco11 said:


> just seen the PB on the deadlifts
> 
> good effort! do you always tend to go heavy or do you do alternate weeks?


depends how im feeling, normally always do just one 1rm set ontop


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> depends how im feeling, normally always do just one 1rm set ontop


ahh right, how many sets do you usually do? i tend to go heavy on deads every week, but sometimes i do sets of 4 and nothing higher.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

robisco11 said:


> ahh right, how many sets do you usually do? i tend to go heavy on deads every week, but sometimes i do sets of 4 and nothing higher.


i normally do around 4sets.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Lol you didnt need draggin.

And responsible for his downfall, what down fall hes hitting pb's on a daily basis lol.

Approved so much compared to me...


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Lol you didnt need draggin.
> 
> And responsible for his downfall, what down fall hes hitting pb's on a daily basis lol.
> 
> Approved so much compared to me...


well what can i say im just that bit better than you!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Yes well, i would have done my training today and amazed everyone.

But how i feel atm ill push 60 on bench and be sick lol.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Yes you are much better than me! and today ill push 60 on bench and get a new pb that will be sick.


yeah mate, would be good! :thumb:


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Yeah editing posts in quotes mature skinny lad.

lol.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

chest and tricep earlier.

am going to try lower rep ranges because everytime i do lower reps i feel it work more.

decline bench 1x2,3x6 (1x2 new pb 140kg!)

incline db bench 3x8,1x4

cable flyes 4x10 (1st set inclne going down to flat, and last two sets are drop set)

db pullovers 1x10,1x7

cable pushowns 4x8

skull crushers 2x8,1x6

felt a great pump today.

and very very happy with getting 140 been wanting to get that for ages! :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> chest and tricep earlier.
> 
> am going to try lower rep ranges because everytime i do lower reps i feel it work more.
> 
> ...


congrats on the PB


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

Good workout! :thumb:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very impressive bench for u weight mate


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

another pb well done mate


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Done well on the bench this week not so much on the dumbells lol.

I was the opposite today lol, 1 of 120 this week when i got 1 of 130 last week.

yet pb on dumbell's


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers everyone!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

legs and abs today. (used leg wraps on squat and leg press.)

squat 3x6, 1x2 (1x2 new pb 170kg!)

leg press 2x10,1x1 (1x1 new pb 200kg!)

leg extension 4x10 (new pb 151.5kg!)

SLDL 3x10

lying leg curl 2x8

rope crunches 3x10

weighted lying leg raise(+5kg) 3x10

so got 3new pbs today very happy with the squats!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

And so you should be 170 is big mate. :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dsahna said:


> And so you should be 170 is big mate. :thumb:


cheers bro in two weeks its gone up 30kg! some of that is the wraps but still!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Yeah done well today (=

I hit some good ones n all lol.

180 next week mate.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Yeah done well today (=
> 
> I hit some good ones n all lol.
> 
> 180 next week mate.


yeah you did mate! :thumb:

and yeah might give it a try next week!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Damn you - now there's a big gap between your squat and mine 

Well done


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

M_at said:


> Damn you - now there's a big gap between your squat and mine
> 
> Well done


aha i was thinking of that when i was loading the plates up mate:lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Yeah but you use wraps and only did 2 - mine are raw and 5x5 :tongue:

Still bloody good going though. Want to get off the diet soon and see what gains I can make on a few more calories


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

M_at said:


> Yeah but you use wraps and only did 2 - mine are raw and 5x5 :tongue:
> 
> Still bloody good going though. Want to get off the diet soon and see what gains I can make on a few more calories


yeah thats the first time i had used wraps, you should give your 1rm ago mate.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I want to but it's the sort of thing I want moral support for.

In a few weeks time (4-5 maybe) I'm probably shaking up the routine to start doing singles instead of 5x5.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

M_at said:


> I want to but it's the sort of thing I want moral support for.
> 
> In a few weeks time (4-5 maybe) I'm probably shaking up the routine to start doing singles instead of 5x5.


yeah k mate, need a spotter to just incase.

and were are you maidenhead?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I'm over by the river - train at the David Lloyd in town.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cool should pop down reading some time mate!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice squats mate:thumbup1:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thats a BIG squat for your size mate, in fact 170kg is impressive for anyone! Nice work.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

thanks everyone, great motervation!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

great work on the squat, i see some huge guys doing less than that!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah i really suprised myself might try 175-180next week. hopefully get a vid aswel


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> yeah i really suprised myself might try 175-180next week. hopefully get a vid aswel


yeh get the video! that'll be a good watch


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Will have to get a random person to film, since ill be spotting? lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah i know. will get captin amazed lol


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Captain amazed would be happy to even breathe in our presence!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

haha yeah i know i think he would bow at my feet if i talked to him!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Lol, his friend mr hard will soon be doing the same, realising he can only curl 40kg, thought he was stronger.

100th Post (= woo..


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah i thought he was stronger, but guess not

and well done! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Yeah am posting more atm, should do since i have a journal now too... even if no one comments lol ill be filling it in each day.. lol.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

lol yeah same as.

iv subcribed to your journal so il be looking in it, even though we do the same stuff most days lol


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

lol cool cheers.

Wont today though )=

i will miss you.. lol

See if i can get a few pb's..


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

lol i thought you would.

and dont be making up pbs because i ent there!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> great work on the squat, i see some huge guys doing less than that!


Are you saying Cecil is small?

:lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Goose said:


> Are you saying Cecil is small?
> 
> :lol:


i thought that and then i remembered that i am :laugh:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice squat bro


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

WTF

why are you so strong?

Is there much point hitting out such few rep's with max weight?

Explain to me why you do this, i may try next time at gym to see if i get stronger


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

I think its just to see what your max is. Or in this case hitting Personal best's.

Best get 175 tomorrow russell or i lose faith in you )'=


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

colt24 said:


> WTF
> 
> why are you so strong?
> 
> ...


yeah its just that, to get stronger.

and a stonger muscle therefore becomes a bigger muscle.

and plus i love hitting pbs and maxing my weight.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Do you find hitting 1rm every sessions leaves you fecked? Whenever I do it my cns gets hammered and I end up getting ill.... :cursing:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Just checking to see if you are wimping out yet ....still not 13 ?

Hmmm ...saved up for our date at KFC yet ???

C'mon toes atapping here you know:laugh: :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Do you find hitting 1rm every sessions leaves you fecked? Whenever I do it my cns gets hammered and I end up getting ill.... :cursing:


na i get knackered strait after but 2mins of deep breathing later and im fine again.

and na iv never got ill from doing them.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> Just checking to see if you are wimping out yet ....still not 13 ?
> 
> Hmmm ...saved up for our date at KFC yet ???
> 
> C'mon toes atapping here you know:laugh: :tongue:


yeah i know well im going to buy some more mstak this week, so will be 13soon.

and na still saving, at the moment we could share a mini fillet! :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Goose said:


> Are you saying Cecil is small?
> 
> :lol:


 :whistling:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> yeah its just that, to get stronger.
> 
> and a stonger muscle therefore becomes a bigger muscle.
> 
> and plus i love hitting pbs and maxing my weight.


Lift big - get big. Size with something behind it is more fun 

My PT is following a similar approach with my - very strongly influenced by Stuart McRobert's Brawn - nice book.

Reps


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

k so back and bicep today.

deadlift 1x1,1x6,1x10

weighted chins(+7.5kg) 3x10,1x6

machine seated row 3x10,1x6(1x6 new pb 119kg!)

inclne db curls 3x10(new pb 20kg dbs!)

preacher curl machine 4x10

was alright didnt try a new pb on deadlift this week.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

pic of me dealifting 170kg, blanked out the face only because im pulling such a stupid face! lol

*http://i39.tinypic.com/2kge4n.jpg*


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Lovely Russell!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

i need to get some pics up of me

looks impressive, you have inspired me~!!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

robisco11 said:


> i need to get some pics up of me
> 
> looks impressive, you have inspired me~!!!


yeah you need some pics (just leave out the face :tongue: )

im getting some more pics tomorrow


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> yeah you need some pics (just leave out the face :tongue: )
> 
> im getting some more pics tomorrow


set myself up for that one .....


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Lol ohh **** forgot we were getting pics tomorrow, after my kfc and 3 bowls of ice cream! O=


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Hope youve not got sh!tty boxers like rob mate.

Looking forward to the pics:thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Hope youve not got sh!tty boxers like rob mate.
> 
> Looking forward to the pics:thumb:


 :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Lol ohh **** forgot we were getting pics tomorrow, after my kfc and 3 bowls of ice cream! O=


aha excuses! :laugh:



Dsahna said:


> Hope youve not got sh!tty boxers like rob mate.
> 
> Looking forward to the pics:thumb:


yeah there not as bad as yours though mate!

cheers


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

We share the same track suit bottems 

Good lifting mate, I would love to start some deadlifts again but i torn my abbs 

Jealous iam


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

colt24 said:


> We share the same track suit bottems
> 
> Good lifting mate, I would love to start some deadlifts again but i torn my abbs
> 
> Jealous iam


cheers, yeah i love deadlifts even though they are one of my weakest lifts. ouch that sounds painful! how did you manage that?


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Because I have shoulder prob's i can't drop the dumbbells after doing bench press, as it hurts my shoulder 

So I thought it would be a clever idea to do a sit up with dumbbells on my belly 

Mate thats a ****ing strong dead lift.. I was only doing 140kg for 3x10


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

colt24 said:


> Because I have shoulder prob's i can't drop the dumbbells after doing bench press, as it hurts my shoulder
> 
> So I thought it would be a clever idea to do a sit up with dumbbells on my belly
> 
> Mate thats a ****ing strong dead lift.. I was only doing 140kg for 3x10


oh that dont sound good!

and na it ent mate.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Lol nah mate, i wish i could eat that though after today,

I almost did die on the way home lol..


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Lol nah mate, i wish i could eat that though after today,
> 
> I almost did die on the way home lol..


lol well its either kfc or town sat. :whistling:

aha so you did stay alive then! just


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Yeh well town is gonna be the choice but temptation is always there with fast food.

And yes i got to waitrose me dad had some mints they kept me until i got home.

I seriiously felt really ill man it was weird


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

delts traps and calves today.

millatry press 2x10,1x2,1x6 (1x2 new pb 60kg!)

one arm db sidelats 4x10 (new pb 20kg dbs!)

reverse peck deck 3x10,1x7 (1x7 new pb 91kg!)

upright rows 3x10

bb shrugs 2x10,1x8 (1x8 new pb 195kg!)

seated calf raise 3x10

was alright today.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Congrats on the pb mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers mate, told you i was [email protected] at overhead pressing


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Lol What do you mean crap 2 month ago i was doing 70 bud


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah and i cant just about manage 2 of 60


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

What do you weigh at the mo


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

81kg dead on today


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Wont be long till your pushing your weight mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah hopefully


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> delts traps and calves today.
> 
> millatry press 2x10,1x2,1x6 (1x2 new pb 60kg!)
> 
> ...


few more PB's there, top work!!

good military press, thats got to be my worst exercise, i find it impossible!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

well I here as also - and would say well done but you never feckin visit my journal do you ?

think I am bothered though !!!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> well I here as also - and would say well done but you never feckin visit my journal do you ?
> 
> think I am bothered though !!!!


lol i do pop in and have a look but you are always in a long converstaion that i dont understand, so i just leave again!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pmsl long conversations that you dont understand ! tis hardly Open University russ - bless x you could still mark your territory


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> pmsl long conversations that you dont understand ! tis hardly Open University russ - bless x you could still mark your territory


yeah i would have to read back about 10pages just to find out what you are on about!

yeah will pop in and cock my leg and mark my territory.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

no cocks allowed in my journal I am afraid pmsl - legs are good though !


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> no cocks allowed in my journal I am afraid pmsl - legs are good though !


k il leave my cock out then :lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

just realised you max dead is the same as your squat, strange..either you have a weak back or mammoth legs :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i know i need to get my deadlift up!

it anoys me!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

i know its mammoth legs, i saw you 'cock' them in jems journal haha


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

think that is also the case for me

I have weak back .....

reckon could go higher on deads if really tried though


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jem said:


> think that is also the case for me
> 
> I have weak back .....
> 
> reckon could go higher on deads if really tried though


try, the worst you can do is slip and disk and potentially paralyse yourself for life..


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> i know its mammoth legs, i saw you 'cock' them in jems journal haha


 that was the third leg I told him not to bring in there


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

robisco11 said:


> i know its mammoth legs, i saw you 'cock' them in jems journal haha


 :lol:



Jem said:


> think that is also the case for me
> 
> I have weak back .....
> 
> reckon could go higher on deads if really tried though


and yeah dont push hard at the moment though seen as though you got a bad back already!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> try, the worst you can do is slip and disk and potentially paralyse yourself for life..


furry muff

seem like good odds


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jem said:


> furry muff
> 
> seem like good odds


haha furry muff :ban:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> :lol:
> 
> and yeah dont push hard at the moment though seen as though you got a bad back already!


 do you like the subtle shift of your journal training to me, me , me - smart arent I ??? :lol: :lol: :bounce: :tongue: :thumb: :whistling:  :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> furry muff


 :rockon: :blowme:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> haha furry muff :ban:


 yep no cocks in my journal however furry muffs are 'perfickly' acceptable in cecil's :whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

i noticed how jems overun your journal!!

i would have it mate, chuck her out!

im off, its shower timeeeeeeeeeee, peaceeeee


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah i know, emma get out! and get up stairs!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

oh yes boss ! on my way .....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> i noticed how jems overun your journal!!
> 
> *i would have it mate*, chuck her out!
> 
> im off, its shower timeeeeeeeeeee, peaceeeee


*you know - I think you would* :whistling: *your words were not altered I hasten to add - freudian slip was it not ?*


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

More to the point, your bench is almost the same as your squat and dead... which to me suggests either you're very strong in the pecs and triceps (especially in view of the fact you've put something like 20kg on your 1RM in about 6 weeks - there are guys on gear who don't do that!) or you are or have been neglecting your lower body in favour of the disco muscles..........


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> oh yes boss ! on my way .....


 :innocent: :bounce: :rockon:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

dmcc said:


> More to the point, your bench is almost the same as your squat and dead... which to me suggests either you're very strong in the pecs and triceps (especially in view of the fact you've put something like 20kg on your 1RM in about 6 weeks - there are guys on gear who don't do that!) or you are or have been neglecting your lower body in favour of the disco muscles..........


BUSTED RUSS :bounce: :tongue: Disco Muscles I love it - reps for that when I can and I will repeat that at some point in the very near future as tis very appropriate in my gym ....and now because I value cecil's training I will depart from this here place and let the big serious boys in


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

dmcc said:


> More to the point, your bench is almost the same as your squat and dead... which to me suggests either you're very strong in the pecs and triceps (especially in view of the fact you've put something like 20kg on your 1RM in about 6 weeks - there are guys on gear who don't do that!) or you are or have been neglecting your lower body in favour of the disco muscles..........


yeah i think my chest is strong, because my squat has gone up very quickly aswel.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Since when did you use your chest in squatting? :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

dmcc said:


> Since when did you use your chest in squatting? :confused1:


oh i didnt mean it like that i was saying i think my chest has just got real strong, because my legs have also just got real strong. and all my pbs are just shooting up.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well heavy squatting does release natural gh and test.

You sure there's not dbol in that Animal stuff? :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aha seems like it mate, hope not though. turn up to my comp next year and get thrown out because i failed the testing!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

dmcc said:


> been neglecting your lower body in favour of the *disco muscles*..........


damm Rusty...secrets out.....oh well at least you look good on the dancfloor :clap:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> try, the worst you can do is *slip a disk* and potentially paralyse yourself for life..


you takin the p!ss....I am a person you know...I have feelings...anyway there are more important things in life than being able to move....lots of things...I'm sure of it :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

chest and tricep today.

incline db 1x5,3x8

decline bb 2x6,2x8

cable flyes 1x8,2x10

cables 1x8,3x10 (last two sets drop sets)

cgbp 1x8,1x4,4x10 (1x4 new pb 65kg!)

was good got a great pump and triceps felt great after just doing 6 sets of close grip.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone mate ,got yer pb:thumbup1: now go tell ian ha ha(sorry ian)


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Real good job, how long it take you to finish those sets? an hour?

Post some pics up dude


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

^Andy said:


> Real good job, how long it take you to finish those sets? an hour?
> 
> Post some pics up dude


cheers, yeah it took me about 1hour.

hows your training going?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Posted reply on my journal


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> aha seems like it mate, hope not though. turn up to my comp next year and get thrown out because i failed the testing!


Watch out - the pack does state that some of the ingredients may not be suitable for tested athletes.

I think that's why it's so much fun


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

M_at said:


> Watch out - the pack does state that some of the ingredients may not be suitable for tested athletes.
> 
> I think that's why it's so much fun


does it really? [email protected]!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

OK................... you can bench 140 but your CGBP is 65? :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

dmcc said:


> OK................... you can bench 140 but your CGBP is 65? :confused1:


yeah iv only done close grip twise and its gone up 15kg from last week


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Welldone mate ,got yer pb:thumbup1: *now go tell ian ha ha*(sorry ian)


 :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:


glad to see your proud of me mate and give me lots of motervation!

:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

this is gonna sound silly..but i stopped doing cgbp....as I was useless at controlling the bar at heavier weights...kept wobbling and making me look stupid...sometimes do it on smith machine..but mostly dont bother


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Lol, I got A pb best today Ian aswell (=

Wait, i got 4 i think (=

lol..


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

I am proud of you...just would never admit it in public....no one reads this do they!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

IanStu said:


> this is gonna sound silly..but i stopped doing cgbp....as I was useless at controlling the bar at heavier weights...kept wobbling and making me look stupid...sometimes do it on smith machine..but mostly dont bother


Balance comes with practice


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> this is gonna sound silly..but i stopped doing cgbp....as I was useless at controlling the bar at heavier weights...kept wobbling and making me look stupid...sometimes do it on smith machine..but mostly dont bother


how close do you hold it? you only need it just less than shoulder width, not too close.



IanStu said:


> I am proud of you...just would never admit it in public....no one reads this do they!


yay thanks! and na no one reads this!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Balance comes with practice


wise words....but I did practice...at least twice...surely thats enough


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> how close do you hold it? you only need it just less than shoulder width, not too close.


Ahhh this may have been where I was going wrong...I used to hold it with hands very close...


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Lol, I got A pb best today Ian aswell (=
> 
> Wait, i got 4 i think (=
> 
> lol..


Oh yes I'm delighted very well done Mr Lovely....just been looking at your pics....you've made plenty of gains...sadly mainly seems to be on ya face :bounce:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

My grip is 2 fists wide


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> Ahhh this may have been where I was going wrong...I used to hold it with hands very close...


yeah grip it like normal bench then go in one hands width.



IanStu said:


> Oh yes I'm delighted very well done Mr Lovely....just been looking at your pics....you've made plenty of gains...sadly mainly seems to be on ya face :bounce:


haha

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> My grip is 2 fists wide


yeah mine is when I have a ****...but closer on the bar


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> My grip is 2 fists wide


Like ians ass


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dsahna said:


> Like ians ass


only 2? its been a while since you've seen him ent it!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Like ians ass


pmsl....who told you?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I done the damage remember,or were you too drunk


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

the bronze thread seems to have died...who killed it


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dsahna said:


> I done the damage remember,or were you too drunk


oh was that you with the big hands?

:laugh:



IanStu said:


> the bronze thread seems to have died...who killed it


you!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> oh was that you with the big hands?
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> you!


Actually tried to squeaze a foot up too


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Actually tried to squeaze a foot up too


hey can we leave my ass alone please...it can only take so much abuse!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Harsh Ian harsh...

ill go back to my unused thread...


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

cecil u got any idea how many calories ur diet u posted on page 1 is mate?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Harsh Ian harsh...
> 
> ill go back to my unused thread...


Sorry mr lovelyness....I meant it in a caring kind of way....


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

m14rky said:


> cecil u got any idea how many calories ur diet u posted on page 1 is mate?


na i ent mate i think its about 4000+


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

right ladies I'm off to bed...night..sleep well...dream of me


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

My gains have actually not been on me face, they were from around christmas, im slowly working them off now (=


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

VXR-Lovely said:


> My gains have actually not been on me face, they were from around christmas, im slowly working them off now (=


I can see I touched a nerve there...dont worry mate most people have something hideously wrong with them....a bit of puppy fat....soon get rid of that


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

right i'm off


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

lol no not really relax im cool with it i know i have.

I am tryin to work it off when i had a skinny face i was better looking lol.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Night mate.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

VXR-Lovely said:


> lol no not really relax im cool with it i know i have.
> 
> I am tryin to work it off when i had a skinny face *i was better looking *lol.


sometimes life can be alot easier if you live in a fantasy world :thumb:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

right i'm off again


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Well see you guys the morn  dream of me ian


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Wet dream


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

ha ha, lots of dreaming going on.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

this journal oozes filth.......i like it!!!


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Cecil/Russell whats the secret to getting great bench presses in only a year of serious training, I know you are naturally muscular/lean, but I am struggling to grow a chest, although my arms seem to be getting there.


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

*off to read robisco's journal*


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

phosphor said:


> Cecil/Russell whats the secret to getting great bench presses in only a year of serious training, I know you are naturally muscular/lean, but I am struggling to grow a chest, although my arms seem to be getting there.


i dont know mate, just naturally gifted i guess:whistling:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

legs today, i used knee wraps on the first two sets of squats.

squats 1x8,1x1,2x10 (1x1 new pb 180kg!)

front squats 3x10 (new pb 80kg!)

one leg leg extension 3x8 (new pb 77kg each leg)

SLDL 1x10,1x8 (1x8 new pb 70kg!)

lying leg curl 2x10,1x8 (1x8 new pb 80kg!)

very happy today got a new pb on everything! and legs felt great.

no going to be able to walk tomorrow


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

good work

that squats coming along nicely

i need to go for a 1RM on them, iv never done them for some reason!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah i love doing 1RM's


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> legs today, i used knee wraps on the first two sets of squats.
> 
> squats 1x8,1x1,2x10 (1x1 new pb 180kg!)
> 
> ...


thats some good pb's mate i still have a long way to go before i am anyway near 180 .


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

lumpy said:


> thats some good pb's mate i still have a long way to go before i am anyway near 180 .


cheers, yeah well my squats are going up 10-20kg each week!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

good stuff mate. We are pretty well matched strength wise. Good workout you will be in pain


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cool sounds good!

and yeah i know i could barley even walk after the workout!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone mate ,really banging out those pbs at the min


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Very impressive mate...you realy go for it don't ya...congrats for the PBs...I wanted to do the usual rubishing your PBs nonsence...but I gotta give you credit, you deserve it (god that hurt typing that)


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> Very impressive mate...you realy go for it don't ya...congrats for the PBs...I wanted to do the usual rubishing your PBs nonsence...but I gotta give you credit, you deserve it (god that hurt typing that)


thanks mate, means alot coming from you. :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> .


fcuck sake Dan...u do go on.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ha ha ha cant shut me up


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well done Mr:thumb:..all good stuff!


----------



## fishy0208 (Jun 19, 2009)

Cecil,

Ladies and Gents.

"Hello, and well done on a fantastic forum / discussion board, by far the best I have been apart of".

I have been following this thread since it started. I would like to say it has been inspirational and a get motivation for me to get back into bodybuilding, (well, for me more improving over all definition), along with a few other posts, so thanks and good effort on all your 'personal bests' and your dedication to your training.

I have tried to send you a private message for a little advice and thoughts, but unable to either find it or even, more to the point, can't find it. LOL.

Not to high jack the thread but can anyone tell me if there is an abbreviation thread / post / sticky??

Thanks

Stay strong, stay safe.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

hiya mate first of all thanks alot!

and yeah you have to be here a month to send private messages.

do you mean a thread were you can find out what all the abbreviations mean?

if so no there is not one of yet but just ask and il tell you mate


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Good lifts cecil pal.. But how is ur dead lower than ur squat?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i always think the same mate quite weak on deads


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

got some good ol' leg doms today! finding it hard to walk upstairs!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

I didn't get much leg ache today,

I could feel it there like if i tried walking up 2 stairs at a time i struggled, but if i tense theres no muscle ache really. like usual


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah mine was bad today, i think it was the front squats maybe


----------



## fishy0208 (Jun 19, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> hiya mate first of all thanks alot!
> 
> and yeah you have to be here a month to send private messages.
> 
> ...


Thanks bud,

I know you have put you Diet on the thread but wanted to make sure that it's ok with you to adapt and utilise of myself. (hence I wanted to chat off this thread and discuss but... hey ho.. :thumb: )

Ok, not one for sounding stupid but as I dont have the privilage of PM at moment, so i'm going to just put myself on the line....

What are??:

1. SDSL?

2. Trib? (Diet)

Hence I think there should be an abbreviations Sticky, to stop people like me asking stupid question. Then 'newbies'/new forum users can get upto speed.

Which and what glutamine, vitargo do you use / recommend?

Once I have done my grand 'take over the world' progam, with your basis and approval (forum). I can put it up for critque as I nearly got my 8 week supplys ready to order. (suggestion or no, what about?) from the vast experiance on UK-M.

Thanks:thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

fishy0208 said:


> Thanks bud,
> 
> I know you have put you Diet on the thread but wanted to make sure that it's ok with you to adapt and utilise of myself. (hence I wanted to chat off this thread and discuss but... hey ho.. :thumb: )
> 
> ...


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

fishy0208 said:


> Ok, not one for sounding stupid but as I dont have the privilage of PM at moment, so i'm going to just put myself on the line....


You dont have to worry about sounding stupid on here mate...non of us new anything at some point....thats the whole point of a forum to exchange knowledge (and have some fun aswell)....theres tons of stuff I don't understand but I'm slowly learning....steroids for instance I'm clueless about em...I read the threads and its like a foreign language, but I'm sucking up the info and most days learn something new....don't worry about looking like a [email protected] do it every day :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

back and bicep today.

dealift 1x8,1x1,2x10 (1x1 new pb 180kg!)

weighted chins 2x10,2x8 (bw,7.5,12.5,10) (1x8 new pb 12.5kg!)

bent over rows 3x10,1x8 (1x10 new pb 100kg!)

pulldowns behind head 4x10 (1x10 new pb 84kg!)

ez curls 1x4,3x10

db hammer curls 4x10

very happy with pbs today!


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

Nice mate

GJ


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Once again a workout of pbs mate,amazing stuff ,all that weight means even more size gains too:thumb:

Well done pal, keep the momentum going


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah cheers mate.


----------



## fishy0208 (Jun 19, 2009)

Cecil,

Once again thanks bud.

I am aiming and looking to increase my strength and size so believe that snipits of your diet and program will assist massively.

So thanks.

Hope to start the routine once order comes through.

Just out of curiosity, what are the general concertos of placing orders? Whether it for supplements or cycles?

1.	Cash flow dictates?

2.	Buy ready / in-preparation for planned routine / program / cycle?

3.	Purchases products as and when required?

(If I'm going off the topic of your thread then please say and I'll redirect it.)

Many Thanks


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

fishy0208 said:


> Cecil,
> 
> Once again thanks bud.
> 
> ...


k mate just to start with i dont do 'cycles' because i am 100% natural, and i just buy all my supps as and when i run out of them mate.


----------



## fishy0208 (Jun 19, 2009)

IanStu said:


> You dont have to worry about sounding stupid on here mate...non of us new anything at some point....thats the whole point of a forum to exchange knowledge
> 
> Ian,
> 
> ...


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

180 deadlift

well done buddy

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers mate!


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Have you thought about doing any powerlifting? Given your age, weight and claimed lifts you'd do quite well in a meet surely.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Willie said:


> Have you thought about doing any powerlifting? Given your age, weight and claimed lifts you'd do quite well in a meet surely.


yeah i have often thought about it mate and have asked many times, what are good weights for my age? and no one has ansewered me!


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Con was pretty damn good and i think he totalled 600kg at 90kg at 19 y/o


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Willie said:


> Con was pretty damn good and i think he totalled 600kg at 90kg at 19 y/o


k well mine is 500kg at 81kg at 19yo so a bit off


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Willie said:


> Have you thought about doing any powerlifting? Given your age, weight and *claimed lifts* you'd do quite well in a meet surely.


Oh yea of little faith


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> Oh yea of little faith


oh yeah i didnt notice that haha yeah cheers willie



Gainer said:


> Wicked lifts champ! Well done! Big reps!


cheers bruv!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Willie said:
 

> Have you thought about doing any powerlifting? Given your age, weight and *claimed lifts* you'd do quite well in a meet surely.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

cecil have you been telling fibs

do we have an independent adjudicator ?

How about VXR ????


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> cecil have you been telling fibs
> 
> ...


 :lol: yeah you can ask VXR if you want, he jelious of me!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

heres a picture of my 180kg deadlift bit of a action shot but blame VXR for that, and was pulling a stupid face again!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Lol, How could you not believe he does them puny lifts *jealous they are higher than mine*

Nice pic, cameraman was an ace..

Bloke on the right wanted to get his lil legs in the shot.


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Russell your arms are bigger than his legs. :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

phosphor said:


> Russell your arms are bigger than his legs. :thumb:


 :lol: cheers bro, i think deadlifts always make your arms look nice


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Russell ill be at yours in like 10 mins, Cya all.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I cannot see it as on laptop [firewalls fook] remind me to come back and look at these arms - I am getting all excited at the prospect ...


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

I like the pic...think that proves you actualy do lift weights and dont just come on this site to look at the pics and touch yourself inapropriately (although you probably do that anyway:whistling...and I wanna see the original without ya face covered...I already know your an ugly cvnt so you have nothing to lose :thumb:


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Ian, nice to see you are back to your usual self, I was worried you were going soft on us, lol


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

phosphor said:


> Ian, nice to see you are back to your usual self, I was worried you were going soft on us, lol


normal service is resumed mate...I tried this nice person sh!t but it didnt take...my body rejected it :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You're leaning very slightly forward in that deadlift and you look a bit hunched over. Perfect way to fook your back. Stand up straight, you should be leaning very slightly back.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

He was about to, i took the picture mistakenly before he got it fully up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

VXR where abouts in Reading are you, Tilehurst like Russ?


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Yeh pretty much, like a 5 min drive from his house to mine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

Cool!

Their alot of lads from Reading on here. should do a get together for a pint of protein shakes (joke btw... I dont drink!)


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Lol!

Yeh, im sure id be the smallest and youngest.

Reminds me i need to order some protein tonight, cheers lol.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

right seen the pic now - nice arms - get some new trainers though ....


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

k sorry people i was away for the weekend and didnt manage to get up what i did friday,

so here it is.

shoulders.

military press 3x8,1x7 (1x7 new pb 60kg!)

seated military behind head 3x8,1x4 (1x4 new pb 70kg!)

machine side lats 3x10,1x5 (1x5 new pb 95kg!)

reverse peck deck 3x10 (1x10 new pb 91kg!)

smith shrugs 3x10


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

More pbs mate :beer:

Well done.........again ha ha


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers mate!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> k sorry people i was away for the weekend and didnt manage to get up what i did friday,
> 
> so here it is.
> 
> ...


nice work...more PBs well done...shame about the spelling..but you cant have everything..

oh by the way I'm thinking of starting a journal...so everyone will be able to take the p!ss out of me and get some revenge!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> nice work...more PBs well done...shame about the spelling..but you cant have everything..
> 
> oh by the way I'm thinking of starting a journal...so everyone will be able to take the p!ss out of me and get some revenge!


cheers bro, what wrong with the spelling?

and yeah a journal would be good mate, would be nice to follow your progress! :thumb:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

milatary -- military

begind -- behind

not to bad I guess...I'm just being a [email protected]


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

better?


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Lol

Done well man,

We will get some more pb's tomorrow, what time we going?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

VXR-Lovely said:


> Lol
> 
> Done well man,
> 
> We will get some more pb's tomorrow, what time we going?


yeah will do man, and i dont know yet, il let you know when im back from work


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

IanStu said:


> milatary -- military
> 
> begind -- behind
> 
> not to bad I guess...I'm just being a [email protected]


erm yes stop it please :whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

IanStu said:


> milatary -- military
> 
> begind -- behind
> 
> not to bad I guess...I'm just being a [email protected]


to -- too


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/features/#productivity

It's got a spell checker


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

good job on the PBs becoming a habit now ay


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

M_at said:


> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/features/#productivity
> 
> It's got a spell checker


ha fcuking ha!

:lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

m14rky said:


> good job on the PBs becoming a habit now ay


yeah i know mate, its good i love new pbs! :thumb:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> ha fcuking ha!
> 
> :lol:


fcuking would have been highlighted for starters  Gotta love vbulletin's swear filter :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> to -- too


oh fvck...hoisted by my own petard!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> to -- too


pmsl - see what you set yourself up for smartie pants :tt2:

I remember one of your very first posts was taking the p!ss out of someone's spelling ...yet you had misspelled the name of the thread ...wish I could remember what it was

Yes - you have always been a pedantic little sod havent you? - no wonder you hid behind that hat in the early days ......eeh those were the days though........


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

IanStu said:


> oh fvck...hoisted by my own petard!


bet you checked the spelling .....


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Jem said:


> pmsl - see what you set yourself up for smartie pants :tt2:
> 
> *I remember one of your very first posts was taking the p!ss out of someone's spelling* ...yet you had misspelled the name of the thread ...wish I could remember what it was
> 
> Yes - you have always been a pedantic little sod havent you? - no wonder you hid behind that hat in the early days ......eeh those were the days though........


Clearly mixing me up with someone very unpleasant...I have the milk of human kindness by the quart in every vein :whistling:



Jem said:


> bet you checked the spelling .....


Several times


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

IanStu said:


> Clearly mixing me up with someone very unpleasant...I have the milk of human kindness by the quart in every vein :whistling:
> 
> Several times


well it involved you and Tim [TF] I seem to recall .... so perhaps Tim was taking the p!ss out of you ....which would fit with current threads and Tim's nasty pasty persona :tongue: :tongue:

Ok - I accept it may have been Tim picking on you ....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

so where is my lover - I let him out of the loft .......


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Jem said:


> so where is my lover - I let him out of the loft .......


working apparently...thats the story he's putting around anyway...seems highly unlikely!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hmm I think perhaps we should just spam his journal all day then....well he deserves it for neglecting us dont you think ?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

My thoughts exactly...going to work (allegedly) without permission...tut tut!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

and what work is it - the old building thing for his dad or the agency where they make use of his unnaturally large biceps by getting him to transport 7 ....count them...7 sweaters 200 metres across the site ????


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

LOL...its tough work but someones gotta do it...them sweaters dont carry themselves you know...sorry cecil...she's making me say these terrible things!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

they flow freely Ian admit it ...............

still wonder if he has built up a sweat yet ???

Tbh he has not responded to my last couple of posts - wonder if he hates me ?

Oh and I am still ignoring Ry and Dan ...........b*stards ....


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Jem said:


> they flow freely Ian admit it ...............
> 
> still wonder if he has built up a sweat yet ???
> 
> ...


pmsl...yeah I keep ignoring certain peoples posts but then I forget who I'm meant to be ignoring and reply to em...so its not going too well...

Don't think Cecil hates you..I think probably the opposite is true...as for Ry and Dan..they are both on the fringes of society so ignoring them is quite acceptable :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

IanStu said:


> pmsl...yeah I keep ignoring certain peoples posts but then I forget who I'm meant to be ignoring and reply to em...so its not going too well...
> 
> *it gets quite confusing I know * :lol: * all this trying to be in a huff never works for me - esp not face:face because I end up laughing whenst trying to be serious in the utmost .....*
> 
> ...


*I think so .... yep that's how we roll *


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

2 pages of spam ....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> 2 pages of *spam ....[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ..Spam with pickle...mm mm:bounce:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> yeah will do man, and i dont know yet, il let you know when im back from work


you got some work on?? :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah sorry people i have been working, in a lift pressing the up,down and stop buttons.

was very exciting!

and all to save up for mine and emmas weading! :thumb:


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

hello there solidcecil just read through bits of your journal..nice one! will follow it now!

my squats are really lacking, you have hit coutless PBs on squats...

have you got a technique that i could give a go in order to strengthen my squat?

cheers buddy


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

weightsjack said:


> hello there solidcecil just read through bits of your journal..nice one! will follow it now!
> 
> my squats are really lacking, you have hit coutless PBs on squats...
> 
> ...


k cheers bro.

and nah i love squats so i love going real heavy on them, just make sure your got a spot just incase and keep at it. also dont forget lunges, when i first started them they increased my squat:thumbup1:


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> k cheers bro.
> 
> and nah i love squats so i love going real heavy on them, just make sure your got a spot just incase and keep at it. also dont forget lunges, when i first started them they increased my squat:thumbup1:


yeah cool i love squatting aswell im just sh!te at them. ill crack on with it. :beer:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

you given up on training buddy...can't see much activity around these parts!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

oh yeah forgot to say iv decided to take this week off from training to have a bit of a rest. and so that i can get used to working again.

but will be back with a vengance next week!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> oh yeah forgot to say iv decided to take this week off from training to have a bit of a rest. and so that i can get used to working again.
> 
> but will be back with a vengance next week!


Yeah its good to have a rest apparently...and going to work must be a terrible shock to your system, so can understand why you need a break :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> yeah sorry people i have been working, in a lift pressing the up,down and stop buttons.
> 
> was very exciting!
> 
> and all to save up for mine and emmas weading! :thumb:


aaah my little bell boy - I want pics of the uniform :thumb: :thumb :

you could show me to my room russ ....I would tip you :whistling:

when do you think we can get hitched then ??

xxx


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Jem said:


> *aaah my little bell end* - I want pics of the uniform :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> you could show me to my room russ ....I would tip you :whistling:
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

IanStu said:


> :lol:


pmsl - dont you start with all that editing stuff ! :laugh:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

IanStu's just jealous. He wants Cecil all for himself.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

M_at said:


> IanStu's just jealous. He wants Cecil all for himself.


ian wants everybody though ...he is such a tart :laugh:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> aaah my little bell boy - I want pics of the uniform :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> you could show me to my room russ ....I would tip you :whistling:
> 
> ...


haha my uniform is boots,tatty trakies,high viz,glasses and a hard hat. very fetching 

sounds good, if you live in a unfinnished office block

soon,soon dont worry maybe 30years at the rate in earning! :thumb:

xx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello cherub just making sure you are ok my darling

No training going on this week so you should be nice and relaxed

um where are you ....you should answer when I grace you with my presence !

xxx


----------



## Mav (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Solidcecil,

Before perfoming your 1RM what sort of warm up do you do? After the 1RM how much do you drop the weight by to perform the rest of your sets?

Great journal by the way!

Cheers

Mav


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> Hello cherub just making sure you are ok my darling
> 
> No training going on this week so you should be nice and relaxed
> 
> ...


yeah im good cheers,

and yeah just relaxing and taking it easy!

and sorry ent been on too much recently

xx


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Itching to lift i bet?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Mav said:


> Hi Solidcecil,
> 
> Before perfoming your 1RM what sort of warm up do you do? After the 1RM how much do you drop the weight by to perform the rest of your sets?
> 
> ...


before my 1rep max i just do 1-2sets of 8-10reps on a lightweight eg. benchpress- 60kgx10,2x140,6x120,6x100,8x90.

cheers mate!

:thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dsahna said:


> Itching to lift i bet?


yeah i am mate, great new avi by the way!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thanks bud:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> before my 1rep max i just do 1-2sets of 8-10reps on a lightweight eg. benchpress- 60kgx10,2x140,6x120,6x100,8x90.
> 
> cheers mate!
> 
> :thumbup1:


That being the case, I'm surprised that your body is sufficiently prepared for a 1RM - and therefore it's probably not a true 1RM. Take the example that Tall posted in my journal for reference, and that I have adapted for my own purposes - he does 6 reps at 50% of the working weight, then six singles at progressively heavier weight. There' no way in hell I'd try a 1RM without sufficient CNS prep.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

dmcc said:


> That being the case, I'm surprised that your body is sufficiently prepared for a 1RM - and therefore it's probably not a true 1RM. Take the example that Tall posted in my journal for reference, and that I have adapted for my own purposes - he does 6 reps at 50% of the working weight, then six singles at progressively heavier weight. There' no way in hell I'd try a 1RM without sufficient CNS prep.


k cheers mate will have a look and give it a try:thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

solidcecil said:


> yeah im good cheers,
> 
> and yeah just relaxing and taking it easy!
> 
> ...


Same as me mate. I rareing to go this week


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Back from the gym yet?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

so chest and tricep, felt sh*t and very weak today!

decline bench 1x1,3x10

incline db flyes 4x10

cables 3x10,1x8

cgbp 4x10

as i said i was very weak today, and was very dissapointed and almost imbarrised with my performance! so no pbs today! :sad:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Embarrased my ass.we all have them days bud.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dsahna said:


> Embarrased my ass.we all have them days bud.


yeah i know but i still dont like it!


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

I had that every day last week lol.

Its not so bad you will get used to it like.. working before..


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> so chest and tricep, felt sh*t and very weak today!
> 
> decline bench 1x1,3x10
> 
> ...


your only bad workout is the one you never did :thumbup1:


----------



## apersianboy (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi mate thanks a lot for your motivational tips in my thread. I want to look just like you! Could you please tell me more about your exercise plan?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

apersianboy said:


> Hi mate thanks a lot for your motivational tips in my thread. I want to look just like you! Could you please tell me more about your exercise plan?


cheers mate, still a work in progress at the moment.

and what do you want to know?

i do what i say in my past posts and go as heavy but still controlled with every rep of every set.

good luck with all your training bruv! :thumbup1:


----------



## driverboy (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi mate only just joined forum. Couldnt pm you for some reason. Saw you lived in Reading and just thought i would say hello as i live there to. What gym is that in the pics?? looks quality and the sort of place i would like to train. I want to build some serious strength really, training at home at the min but only been training properly for about 10 or 11 months. Lifts so far are Bench-90KG, Deads- 160KG, Squats 130KG and Overhead press 65 KG all 1RM nothing massive but want to build on it, i'm 17 aswell. Sorry to highjack your log aswell.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

driverboy said:


> Hi mate only just joined forum. Couldnt pm you for some reason. Saw you lived in Reading and just thought i would say hello as i live there to. What gym is that in the pics?? looks quality and the sort of place i would like to train. I want to build some serious strength really, training at home at the min but only been training properly for about 10 or 11 months. Lifts so far are Bench-90KG, Deads- 160KG, Squats 130KG and Overhead press 65 KG all 1RM nothing massive but want to build on it, i'm 17 aswell. Sorry to highjack your log aswell.


hiya mate, were in reading are ya?

and i train at fitness first in tilehurst at the moment but in the pics thats the muscle zone in caversham.

they are impressive lifts for a 17year old bro!

:thumbup1:


----------



## driverboy (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers mate always been a fairly big guy then got skinny and ripped now just trying to whack on the weight. live in calcot and Caversham mum and dad divorced. Where abouts in caversham is muscle zone? you got any contact details? defo have to have a look down there as my membership for *****y rivermead and other council gyms runs out in december. Never know might be trainging with you down there soon haha


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

driverboy said:


> Cheers mate always been a fairly big guy then got skinny and ripped now just trying to whack on the weight. live in calcot and Caversham mum and dad divorced. Where abouts in caversham is muscle zone? you got any contact details? defo have to have a look down there as my membership for *****y rivermead and other council gyms runs out in december. Never know might be trainging with you down there soon haha


cool

well its in the esstate oppisite rivermead, go down there to rilyes and turn right then its on the right in a row of garages mate


----------



## driverboy (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi mate went down to have a look but couldt find it. Any chance you could give directions as if you were coming out of rivermead? sorry to be a pain. Cheers


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah mate, i couldnt find it the first time either.

come out of rivermead, strait over the mini roundabout. 1st left, then follow the road round past rileys, then there will be a square carpark on your right and just after that there is a small single track road on the right with lots of garages/lock ups go down there and its like the 4th or 5th lock up mate.

hope you find it bro


----------



## driverboy (Jul 28, 2009)

cheers mate found it fine, will probably be joining within the next few weeks. Quality setup they have down there


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

how you doin Russell....never hear from you these days....you managing to get any training in...or has it gone tits up...working aint all its cracked up to be is it...

Hope you are OK mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah hey mate sorry ent been about much. yeah training just 3days at the moment, getting back inot it hard.

how are you doing? long time no speak mate, hope your backs all better now and that training is going great!

:wub:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey Mr.....droppin by to say hello.....so u got a job then?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> yeah hey mate sorry ent been about much. yeah training just 3days at the moment, getting back inot it hard.
> 
> how are you doing? long time no speak mate, hope your backs all better now and that training is going great!
> 
> :wub:


Good to hear you've managed to keep the training going....3 day split is quite acceptable IMO...alot of the "proper" bodybuilders on this site use that method so should work fine for you

my back is fine thanks mate....I just have to be careful in the gym...no deadlifts I'm afraid...will probably never be able to do those again...but apart from that its all good...my training is going OK but I seem to be putting on a bit of fat which I cant shift...so started doing some dreaded cardio..but keep it to yourself as I'm obviously ashamed...

I'd be interested to see a breakdown of your 3 day split if you have time to post it one day

onwards and upwards mate x


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> Good to hear you've managed to keep the training going....3 day split is quite acceptable IMO...alot of the "proper" bodybuilders on this site use that method so should work fine for you
> 
> my back is fine thanks mate....I just have to be careful in the gym...no deadlifts I'm afraid...will probably never be able to do those again...but apart from that its all good...my training is going OK but I seem to be putting on a bit of fat which I cant shift...so started doing some dreaded cardio..but keep it to yourself as I'm obviously ashamed...
> 
> ...


good to hear your alright mate!

yeah ofcourse, my 3day split is push/legs/pull

typicaly:

monday(push)- decline bp, millatary press, cgbp, side lats

tues(legs)- squat, front squat, leg extension, sldl, seated calf

thurs(pull)- deads, bb row, chins, bb/db curls

thats about it really just going real heavy for 4-10reps as i find thats the best for me as before.

anything else mate just ask.

:thumb:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks mate....I'm sorta toying with the idea of changing to something like this as I think I may be overtraining...and loads of knowledgable people say 3 days is plenty and any more is just over fatiguing the muscles...

Do you still train with that other lad...cant remember his name..bob or tim or tom or bill or sam or dorothy or something?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> thanks mate....I'm sorta toying with the idea of changing to something like this as I think I may be overtraining...and loads of knowledgable people say 3 days is plenty and any more is just over fatiguing the muscles...
> 
> Do you still train with that other lad...cant remember his name..bob or tim or tom or bill or sam or dorothy or something?


yeah give it ago mate, i like it more time to rest.

and it was ben (VXR-Lovley) na i havent trained with him for a little while because of my work.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

:stupid:

We will have to train again sometime skinny lad.


----------

